# Thrill Hill 29" (2020)



## TAILor (29. Oktober 2019)

Mache hier mal einen Threat für das neue Thrill Hill (Modelljahr 2020) auf. Finde das Bike in dem Grün ja sehr schick. Sehr schade, dass keine 2. Flaschenhalter Option vorhanden ist. ansonsten ist das Preis/ Leistungsverhältnis aus meiner Sicht top.

Nennt denn jemand bereits eines sein eigen und möchte mal berichten?
Man liest ja überall, dass noch eine 120mm Gabeloption kommen wird, weiß da jemand etwas?

Ich hätte da gleich mal eine Frage zur Rahmengröße:
Mit 181 cm und 88 cm Schrittlänge empfiehlt die  Rose Homepage ein M. Ich habe mal die Geometrien zum Canyon Lux verglichen und auch zum Orbea Oiz. Rose und Canyon sind sehr ähnlich. Orbea weicht etwas ab. Bin vor kurzem ein Orbea in L Probegefahren, was ok schien (jedoch nicht viel größer hätte sein dürfen). Der Händler meinte auf jeden Fall L statt M. 

Gibt es hier beriets Erfahrungen bzgl. der Größenwahl? Ich befürchte, dass mir M etwas zu klein sein wird. Würde ggf. eher zu L tendieren und nur n 60 mm (o.ä.) Vorbau montieren. Komme ohnehin aus dem Endurobereich.

Falls jemand eines der angesprochenen Bikes im Bodenseeraum in M bzw. L für eine kurze Probefahrt stellen würde wäre das natürlich die beste Option um sich ein Bild zu machen.

Freue mich auf ne gute Diskussion.
LG


----------



## sepp0 (31. Oktober 2019)

Hi
Ich konnte mir letztens das Rad live in Bocholt anschauen.
Ist schon ein sehr feines Teil. 
Besonders interessant fand ich dass das Black eigentlich nur matter Klarlack auf dem Carbon ist. Das spart man sich schonmal das stundenlang entlacken .
Das Thrill Hill gab es anfangs auch in orange, wird aber nicht mehr angeboten, schade eigentlich.

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## judyclt (1. November 2019)

Meinste das Bike ist in schwarz dann leichter?


----------



## styl0 (2. November 2019)

sepp0 schrieb:


> ...Das Thrill Hill gab es anfangs auch in orange, wird aber nicht mehr angeboten, schade eigentlich.
> 
> Gruß Sebastian



Mich würde mal interessieren warum eigentlich? Das Bike wurde massiv im wirklich schicken Orange beworben (und war auch kurz nach dem Release so im Onlineshop zu ordern)...und jetzt gibt es die Farbe nicht mehr. Hat dazu mal jemand ein Aussage von Rose?

@judyclt:
Da sepp0 vom Entlacken spricht...ich vermute es geht weniger ums Gewicht, als um eine grundsätzlich andere Farbe auf dem Rahmen


----------



## alvis (3. November 2019)

styl0 schrieb:


> Das Bike wurde massiv im wirklich schicken Orange beworben (und war auch kurz nach dem Release so im Onlineshop zu ordern)...und jetzt gibt es die Farbe nicht mehr. Hat dazu mal jemand ein Aussage von Rose?



Laut meiner Info 
gab es Haftungs- Probleme mit dem Lack.
Ob das stimmt weiß ich nicht zu 100%, laut offizieller Aussage von Rose "ist es nur eine Teamfarbe"

Egal, 
das Bike ist schon geil, PL muss denen erstmal jemand nachmachen.

Ich werde auf jeden Fall bestellen ,wenn dann mal endlich XL verfügbar ist.

Bei der Farbe und Ausstattung bin ich mir auch noch nicht sicher....
Eigentlich bin ich ein Shimano Junge aber die XX1 AXS reizt schon gewaltig....


----------



## judyclt (3. November 2019)

Mir sagt leider keine Variante exakt zu. Werde demnächst mal zwecks Probefahrt und Beratung hin. Das letzte Rose Bike gefiel mir noch ohne Veränderungen, daher habe ich gar keine Erfahrungen inwieweit und ggf zu welchen Kursen Rose ein Individualisierung ermöglicht. Würde am liebsten das Thrill Hill1 einfach als Basis nehmen und dann optimieren.


----------



## SUNN Biker (3. November 2019)

styl0 schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren warum eigentlich? Das Bike wurde massiv im wirklich schicken Orange beworben (und war auch kurz nach dem Release so im Onlineshop zu ordern)...und jetzt gibt es die Farbe nicht mehr. Hat dazu mal jemand ein Aussage von Rose?


Mir wurde in Bocholt gesagt das die orange Farbe unter Sonneneinstrahlung ausbleicht und ins grünliche geht. Soll dann nicht mehr so schön aussehen.


----------



## alvis (3. November 2019)

Es ist so ziemlich alles möglich,
Einfach mal deine Wünsche mit denen durchsprechen. 
Was mir die Entscheidung mal wieder etwas einfacher macht.
Mein Hardtail habe ich auch von ROSE, das waren die einzigen die mir alles exakt so bieten konnten wie ich es haben wollte.

Bei Thrill-Hill geht's wohl in Richtung 
4er mit XTR
die Laufräder werden auf 1200er konfiguriert, 
nur bei der Gabel+Dämpfer Kombi bin ich mir noch nicht 100% sicher.
Rock Shox Sid Ultimate oder doch die Fox SC 32 Factory....

Oder doch Sram AXS?

Eins ist jedoch so gut wie sicher ,
ich gehe zur Bestellung mit dem Vorhaben das Grün zu nehmen...
und am Ende steht wieder schwarz auf dem Bestellzettel ?


----------



## judyclt (3. November 2019)

Schwarz? Niemals. Hat doch jede zweite Kiste. Grün steht dem Rad gut finde ich.

Kenne die Fahrwerke nur von Leihbikes. Fox empfinde ich als geschmeidiger, aber zu einem sportlichen Fully passt durchaus das straffe RockShox Setup. Ich setze links und rechts auf Drehgriff und bleibe daher bei RockShox. 

Laufräder gibt's bei Slowbuild und co meiner Meinung nach zu einem besseren PL Verhältnis.


----------



## alvis (4. November 2019)

judyclt schrieb:


> Laufräder gibt's bei Slowbuild und co meiner Meinung nach zu einem besseren PL Verhältnis.


Da könnte ich auch mal schauen,wobei die 1200er für 800€ Aufpreis gegenüber den 1700er ist schon fair.


----------



## TAILor (4. November 2019)

finde das matte grün (zumindest am Bildschirm) totschick. Gerade in Verbindung mit den Weißbandreifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alvis (4. November 2019)

TAILor schrieb:


> finde das matte grün (zumindest am Bildschirm) totschick. Gerade in Verbindung mit den Weißbandreifen.


Da muss ich dir absolut zustimmen, leider sind es weder die leichtesten noch haben die besonders herausragende Rolleigenschaften....
Aber nehmen würde ich die auch(wegen der Optik)
ggf. würde ich die aber gegen WP Speed & Race tauschen.

Wird Zeit das XL verfügbar wird, sonst lande ich doch noch bei Orbea.

Was sagt denn 
@ROSE Bikes Tech dazu


----------



## judyclt (4. November 2019)

Ja, die Reifen sind nett anzuschauen bei grün als Lackfarbe. Wenn's ein Thrill Hill wird teste ich sie evtl, aber eigentlich bin ich eingefleischter Race King Fahrer. Leicht, schnell, Made in Germany.


----------



## S-H-A (4. November 2019)

Das mit Abstand schönste Bike das Rose je gebaut hat. Hoffe das es die Marke mal den nötigen Schritt nach vorne bringt!


----------



## alvis (4. November 2019)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Das mit Abstand schönste Bike das Rose je gebaut hat. Hoffe das es die Marke mal den nötigen Schritt nach vorne bringt!



Da muss ich dir Recht geben,wobei die im letzten Jahr mit den Gravel-Bikes & Cyclecrosser schon was feines auf den Markt gebracht haben. 
Ich Bereich Rennrad waren die sowieso immer schon vorne mit dabei.


----------



## mulitreiber (6. November 2019)

@ Tailor
ich bin auch 181 und habe 85 cm Beinlänge. Habe entsprechend der Empfehlung von Rose das "M" bestellt. Für mich passt das perfekt.

Ich komme auch aus der AM-Szene (bisher Propain Tyee)

Ich habe das Thrill Hill 3 mit 2 fach Kurbel in grün. Das ist definitiv das beste Bike das ich jemals hatte! Und ich hatte einige.

Ein großes Dankeschön an Rose für das großartige Bike und die perfekte Beratung und  Lieferung im größten je von mir gesehenen Lieferkarton.


----------



## judyclt (6. November 2019)

Kannst du mal ein paar Fotos vom Bike posten? Ist ja noch nicht sonderlich verbreitet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TAILor (6. November 2019)

mulitreiber schrieb:


> @ Tailor
> ich bin auch 181 und habe 85 cm Beinlänge. Habe entsprechend der Empfehlung von Rose das "M" bestellt. Für mich passt das perfekt.
> 
> Ich komme auch aus der AM-Szene (bisher Propain Tyee)
> ...



Super, besten Dank für die Info! Was fährst da dann für ne Vorbaulänge? Jeah Tyee fahre ich auch ;-) (auch n geiles bike!) übrigens das 2019er in L. Führst das Propain auch in M?
Oh ja gerne Fotos von dem schicken Rose! Klingt ja vielversprechend was du darüber sagst ;-)


----------



## styl0 (6. November 2019)

Mich würden auch Fotos vom Rose interessieren. Warst du damit schon auf Tour? Falls ja, wie verhält sich das Bike wenns mal nicht nur gerade auf dem Feldweg lang geht?


----------



## mulitreiber (7. November 2019)

Ich fahre einen 75er Vorbau. 

Das Tyee war MY2018 in Größe "L".

Der Grund, mich für das Thrill Hill zu entscheiden war, dass es Propain nicht mehr erlaubt eine 2-fach Kurbel zu montieren. Der Rahmen des neuen Modells ist nicht mehr für die Montage eines Umwerfers konstruiert. 

Ich fahre so 2 - 3 Touren pro Woche damit. Die anderen 4 - 5 Tage Grundlage auf der Strasse. Bis jetzt 650 km. Nach der anfänglichen Umgewöhnung von 150 mm auf 100 mm Federweg komme ich super damit zu recht. Natürlich muss ich hier die Linie auf dem Trail besser treffen. Beim Tyee konnte ich die Diretissima nehmen. Die Federung mit den 2.6er Maxxis Reifen machten´s möglich. Aber wie gesagt, dauerte nicht lange bis ich mich daran gewöhnt habe.

Fotos habe ich, nur wo? Muss ich gucken.


----------



## mulitreiber (7. November 2019)

Eins habe ich gefunden. Frisch aus dem Karton.


----------



## TAILor (7. November 2019)

nice! Sattelfarbe passt ja geil ;-) auch wenn Du ihn schon weit zurückschieben musst. Im Vgl. zu meiner Statur hast Du aber auch einen längeren Oberkörper. Von dem her sollte bei mir dann der Sattel n Ticken höher sein und der Reach gut passen. Danke das hilft mir schon mal. Will meine Überlegung mit einem L und kurzem (70 mm oder gar 60 mm) jedoch noch nicht ganz begraben ;-) evtl halt doch mal in den Shop zum Probefahren gehen...

PS: Hat jmd den Test aus der BIKE 08/19? ;-)


----------



## mulitreiber (7. November 2019)

Bei meinem Tyee musste ich den Sattel noch weiter nach hinten schieben!


----------



## judyclt (7. November 2019)

Ich finde die Sattelfarbe zwar furchtbar unpassend, aber das Bike sieht echt top aus in der Farbe - auch mit den schwarzen Reifen.


----------



## alvis (8. November 2019)

Bin heute nochmal in der Biketown und schau mir die Räder nochmal live an.....
Warum haben die nur neben meinem Standard Schwarz so ein schönes Grün gemacht.....
Naja ein wenig Zeit mit der Entscheidung habe ich ja bestimmt noch.....
XL lässt auf sich warten


----------



## judyclt (8. November 2019)

Und wie war dein Eindruck? Welches Modell hast du probegefahren?


----------



## alvis (9. November 2019)

judyclt schrieb:


> Und wie war dein Eindruck? Welches Modell hast du probegefahren?



Ich habe keins zur Probe gefahren,
bringt eh nicht viel, da XL noch nicht zur Verfügung steht.
Ich habe mich aber länger mit einem Verkaufsberater dort unterhalten.
Laut seiner Aussage kommt XL zur Jahreswende   .....
Wir haben uns auch noch über die Ausstattungen der Bikes unterhalten, 
sein Favorit ist XTR mit Fox.....
Bei einem waren wir uns auf jeden Fall einig, Preis +Ausstattung passt auf jeden Fall perfekt bei denen.

Nach meinem Besuch bin ich immer noch bei Grün......

Mal gut das ich lediglich 10km von der Biketown Bocholt entfernt wohne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TAILor (9. November 2019)

P/L finde ich auch unschlagbar. Biste denn so groß? Die Tendenz ist ja teilweise, dass aktuell eher kleine Rahmen gefahren werden. Was davon zu halten ist, ist ne andere Sache.
Konntest also das grün bestaunen? 

Habt ihr euch über die 120mm Version unterhalten?


----------



## alvis (9. November 2019)

Hey @TAILor
Ich konnte das Grün bestaunen, einfach nur schick...
Über die 120er Version haben wir uns nicht unterhalten, vielleicht beim nächsten mal.....
Wobei diese für mich nicht infrage kommt, ich fahre aktuell Hardtail mit ner Lauf-Fork womit ich so ziemlich alles fahre.
Ich benötige nur die 100mm Version.
Zu meiner Größe,  ich bin 195cm groß mit einer SL von 96cm,
L wäre einfach nicht passend wegen meiner Sitzhöhe von 84-85cm je nach Bike.

Es wird auf jeden Fall höchste Zeit das ich bestellen kann.
Ich wäre im Vorfeld fast bei Orbea oder Specialized gelandet,  tolle Bikes, aber man müsste doch tiefer in die Tasche greifen.
Ich bin mir 100% sicher das es das
Thrill-Hill wird , muss mir nur noch über Schaltung und Dämpfung klar werden.


Für alle die sich das Grün etwas genauer


----------



## Huegelreiter_ (11. November 2019)

Meines habe ich zwar noch nicht, aber ein paar Fotos aus freier Wildbahn kann ich beisteuern. Aufgenommen beim Rose Test-Event an der Halde Hoheward neulich. 






Rose Thrill Hill (Größe S, Shimano XT) auf flickr





Rose Thrill Hill (Größe S, Shimano XT) auf flickr





Rose Thrill Hill (Größe M, Sram Eagle) auf flickr


----------



## alvis (11. November 2019)

Huegelreiter_ schrieb:


> Meines habe ich zwar noch nicht


Hey??
Welches Modell hast du denn bestellt?


----------



## Huegelreiter_ (11. November 2019)

alvis schrieb:


> Hey??
> Welches Modell hast du denn bestellt?



Das 4 in Schwarz


----------



## TAILor (11. November 2019)

@Huegelreiter_ 
Top Fotos, danke! Sogar das Schwarz steht dem  bike ;-) 
Kannst Du etwas zu den getesteten Bikes sagen? Welche bike Größe - bei welcher Vorbaulänge- dir gepasst hat etc.?

Ich bin mir noch unschlüssig welches Fahrwerk es werden soll. Rock Shox Sid Select oder ob sich das Upgrade auf Fox lohnt. Meine Erfahrung bzhl. Performance von Fox ist aus der Vergangenheit durchaus positiv. Kann die "einfache" Sid da mithalten gegen die Factory Fox? Bzw. wem ist es die fast 400€ wert?


----------



## Huegelreiter_ (11. November 2019)

Vielen Dank 

Das Testen war ein Proof of concept. Würde mir ein Fully gefallen und meinen Ansprüchen auch an "normales" effizientes Pedalieren genügen? Schließlich komme ich (zumindest all die letzten Jahre intensiven Fahrens) vom Rennrad, bzw. auch vom Crosser und Gravel Bike. Mein letztes MTB und gleichzeitig Fully ist das Cannondale Super V900. Noch mit Headshock. 

Damit dürfte klar sein, dass ich keine Autorität in der Bewertung der Frage Rockshox vs. Fox habe. ;-)

An beiden Rädern war auch Rockshox verbaut, so dass ich keinen direkten Vergleich zwischen der SID und der Fox beisteuern kann. Mir war wichtig und gefiel sehr, dass man heutzutage Remote-Lockout hat und dass sich das Rad mit aktiver Federung auf steilem Singletrail nochmals kletterstärker zeigte. Ich habe beim Bestellen viel mehr darüber gegrübelt, ob ich gewichtsmäßig auf die Rockshox SID "downgraden" sollte, weil die möglicherweise etwas steifer ist und vielleicht auch etwas mehr Reifenfreiheit an den Seiten besitzt. Und weil ich die ja selbst gerade testgefahren war und die mir sehr gut gefielen.

Da ich allerdings nicht sehr schwer bin, müsste auch die "alte" Fox 32 für mich ausreichend steif sein. Und vielleicht ist beim Thrill Hill 2020 ja auch schon die 2020er Version der Fox verbaut, die nochmal etwas steifer als das Vorgängermodell sein soll. Ich setzte also darauf, dass mir das Fox Set-Up mindestens genauso gut, wenn nicht noch besser hinsichtlich Fahrverhalten gefällt und ich auf diese Weise Gewichtsersparnis und einen coolen gold-bronzenen Farbakzent für's schwarze Bike gewinne. 

Hinsichtlich der Größe würden wohl sowohl S als auch M bei mir passen. S fühlte sich aber besser für mich an. Vorbaulänge so, wie im Rose-Konfigurator standardmäßig vorgegeben. Etwas um die 70 oder so. Es könnte aber sein, dass ich nach einer Testphase länger gehe. Oder ich lasse es so, weil da sehr bald für's erste eh Aerobars dran kommen. Ich brauche das Rad nämlich auch für einen ganz bestimmten Zweck.


----------



## judyclt (11. November 2019)

Danke für die tollen Fotos. Nur mit den Rose-Bildern wirkte grün mit Weißwandreifen für mich am besten, aber deine ersten beiden grün-schwarz Bilder lassen mich doch ins Grübeln kommen. Glaube das wird meine Favoritenkombi.

Beim Fahrwerk überlege ich nicht wirklich, weil ich wohl das günstige TH1 nehme und nach und nach optimiere bzw. so weit wie möglich optimiert bestellen werde. Da stecke ich lieber Geld in Laufräder und ein paar Anbauteile, weil ich davon ausgehe, dass auch eine SID Select schon gut ist. Für 400€ Aufpreis kann man auch andere Dinge am Bike pimpen. Weiß jemand, was Fox Gabel und Dämpfer an Gewicht im Vergleich zur RS SID Select/Deluxe sparen?


----------



## TilmannG (11. November 2019)

Den Gewichtssprung von 4 (XTR, Fox, Newman) zu 3 (XT, RS SID) finde ich mit 1,3kg schon sehr krass...Würde mich interessieren, wie man da am sinnvollsten eine Zwischenlösung findet, ohne Carbon-Cockpit.

@Multitreiber: Wie schauen die Griffe links (Umwerfer/Remote/Bremse) bei dir aus?

Danke und Grüße - Tilmann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## judyclt (11. November 2019)

Ja, der ist krass. Aber ob der RS-Fox Wechsel damit so viel zu tun hat?


----------



## alvis (12. November 2019)

Huegelreiter_ schrieb:


> müsste auch die "alte" Fox 32 für mich ausreichend steif sein


Haben dir das die Jungs von Rose gesagt, das es sich nicht um die aktuelle Fox Gabel handelt?




judyclt schrieb:


> Ja, der ist krass. Aber ob der RS-Fox Wechsel damit so viel zu tun hat?


Das hat einmal mit der Gabel und dem Dämpfer zu tun....
&&&&&&
Sattelstütze +Vorbau+Lenker
&&&&&&&&&
Schaltung +Kurbel 
&&&&&&&&&&&
Bremse..


----------



## TAILor (12. November 2019)

@alvis Ich gebe dir recht, es ist die Summe aus allen Teilen. Vielleicht macht sich ja jemand die Mühe, diese Komponenten gewichtsmäßig einmal zu vergleichen ;-) Die Newmen Teile sowie die XTR machen da natürlich auch nochmal einiges aus.

Hatte mal mit Rose gesprochen bzgl. Rahmenhöhe. Bei meinen 181 cm und 88 cm Schrittlänge wurde mir eher zu L geraten. Werde auch vermutlich L nehmen und dann beim Vorbau entsprechend reduzieren. Ich denke M würde auch gehen, aber nachdem ich die Geometrien meiner bikes und der TH s mal im CAD aufgezeichnet habe sieht M schon sehr kurz aus.


----------



## Huegelreiter_ (12. November 2019)

alvis schrieb:


> Haben dir das die Jungs von Rose gesagt, das es sich nicht um die aktuelle Fox Gabel handelt?



Nein, ich habe nicht gefragt. Auf diesen Aspekt bin ich erst bei der Recherche und Lesen von Testberichten Rockshox vs Fox gestoßen. Egal ob alt oder neu wäre jetzt nicht ausschlaggebend für meine Entscheidung gewesen und an der Konfiguration hätte ich dann eh nicht's geändert. Mich würde aber generell nicht wundern, wenn entweder die vorherige Gabel montiert ist (Modellspezifikationen und Abnahmemengen werden im Vorhinein ausgehandelt und üblicherweise erhalten Radhersteller auch oft OEM-Konfigurationen. Die können entweder 100% identisch mit der Serie sein und nur ein angepasstes Farbdesign aufweisen oder deutlicher abweichen. Wie es nun Rose handhabt, weiss ich nicht. Wichtig ist, dass mir das Gesamtprodukt gefällt (sowohl optisch als auch vom Fahren her). Ich denke, das wird schon ein feines Rad sein, wenn's dann bei mir vor der Tür steht.


----------



## alvis (12. November 2019)

Huegelreiter_ schrieb:


> Wichtig ist, dass mir das Gesamtprodukt gefällt (sowohl optisch als auch vom Fahren her). Ich denke, das wird schon ein feines Rad sein, wenn's dann bei mir vor der Tür steh


Das wird es bestimmt, du bist echt zu beneiden .....
Ich muss mich weiterhin in Geduld übenwegen der Größe....

Wobei XL von Rose Seite  überhaupt nicht vorgesehen war,.....

Ich wäre schon fast beim Orbea Oiz gelandet .....

Ich freue mich schon drauf, aktuell wird es bei mir
Das 4er in grün 
ändern über den Konfiguraror würde ich.
Laufräder  1700er-1200er
Kassette  xt-xtr
Griffe Ergon - ESI Chunky

Ich glaube dann wäre ich glücklich, wobei sich die Ausstattung täglich wieder ändern kann.

Dann habe ich auf jeden Fall neben
meinem 
Psycho-Path und meinem Rose Rennrad das dritte Rose Bike....
Da wird der Keller langsam voll


----------



## alvis (12. November 2019)

TAILor schrieb:


> Bei meinen 181 cm und 88 cm Schrittlänge wurde mir eher zu L geraten. Werde auch vermutlich L nehmen und dann beim Vorbau entsprechend reduzieren. Ich denke M würde auch gehen, aber nachdem ich die Geometrien meiner bikes und der TH s mal im CAD aufgezeichnet habe sieht M schon sehr kurz aus.


Mit L und einem kurzen Vorbau so ca. 70er sollte es passen....
Wobei du schon ein langbeiniger M Kandidat bist....
Da hilft eigentlich nur ne Probefahrt...
Bei der Entscheidung möchte ich nicht mit dir tauschen 

Schöne Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TAILor (12. November 2019)

alvis schrieb:


> Mit L und einem kurzen Vorbau so ca. 70er sollte es passen....
> Wobei du schon ein langbeiniger M Kandidat bist....
> Da hilft eigentlich nur ne Probefahrt...
> Bei der Entscheidung möchte ich nicht mit dir tauschen
> ...


Ja sehe ich ähnlich. meine Überlegung ist: Lieber einen L Rahmen mit kurzem Vorbau, anfangen würde ich bei 70 mm und ggf reduzieren als einen zu kleinen M Rahmen, bei dem dann ein zu langer Vorbau nötig wird. Denke das macht hinsichtlich Geometrie und Fahrperformance das beste Ergebnis. Ich überlege aber den Weg nach München für ne Probefahrt auf mich zu nehmen.


----------



## styl0 (12. November 2019)

Danke für die klasse Bilder. Die weißwand Schwalbe Reifen sind aber so nicht zu konfigurieren (wären jetzt auch nicht so meine Favoriten), sehen aber in der Farbkombi wirklich schick aus.

Schwarz/grün wäre wohl auch meine Wahl...den XL Rahmen soll es ab wann geben?


----------



## alvis (12. November 2019)

styl0 schrieb:


> Schwarz/grün wäre wohl auch meine Wahl...den XL Rahmen soll es ab wann geben?


Laut Aussage vom Rose-Mitarbeiter in Bocholt, so ab Februar....
Ich hoffe mal das es vorher was wird


----------



## Haarddremel (13. November 2019)

Guten Morgen, ich fahre seit Mitte Oktober ein TH 4, Rahmengröße L, Moss Green, Vorbaulänge 90 mm.

Ich bin 1,89 Meter lang, dabei weder Frosch noch Sitzriese. Die Schrittlänge beträgt unter 90 cm (habe ich leider nicht genauer parat).

Die Sitzposition ist sportlich gestreckt, die Sattelüberhöhung ist manchmal beim Aufsteigen hinderlich, dann bleibe ich mit der Regenhose oder Baggy hängen (das passiert mir allerdings bei den anderen Bikes auch, habe noch ein Pikes Peak 4 1x12, ein Backroad Force 1x11, ein Team GF 4 Force AXS 1x12 und ein MultiSport XT). Ich liebe Rose Bikes 

Das TH 4 ist eine Trailrakete, wie man so schön sagt. Es ist mein erstes Fully mit 100 mm Federweg, vorher bin ich zwei Psycho Path Hardtails gefahren.

Was mich zuerst irritiert hat: Gabel und Dämpfer sind standardmäßig auf "zu" geschaltet, erst nach Betätigung der Remote sind sie "auf" - damit fährt es sich quasi wie ein Hardtail mit starrer Gabel, um bei Bedarf ausreichend Federweg zur Verfügung stellen zu können.

Folgende Komponenten habe ich tauschen bzw. anbauen lassen:


DT Swiss XRC 1200 LRS + passenden Freilaufkörper
Wolfpack MTB-Reifen "Cross" (habe  noch Schläuche im Einsatz)
Zahnkranz XTR 10-51
Kette XTR
Ergowave 611 ltd. "Endless Summer" (OK, das Grün ist eher ein Türkis)
Spacerbell II Kingel
Elite Rocko Carbon Falschenhalter (schwarz-grün)
K-Edge Garmin XL-Mount mit GoPro-Adapter (die Betty R passt mit der normalen Zeltstangenhalterung nicht daneben)

Gewicht ohne Pedale circa 10,3 kg (gemessen auf meiner super ungenauen Körperwaage nach dem Prinzip "wiege dich einmal mit und einmal ohne Rad"  )

Auf den Bedienungsanleitungen der Fox-Gabel und des Fox-Dämpfers steht "2020", der LRS müsste noch der "alte" sein mit 240ern Naben (zumindest sehen die Naben und Decals auf der Seite von DT Swiss anders aus).

 Falls jemand von Rose hier mitliest: Ist das mit der Remote-Einstellung richtig? Also standardmäßig "zu"? Und wozu ist das Bohrloch in der Felge des LRS? Vor Ort meinte ein Kollege aus dem Zubehör, das diene der Entwässerung?

Anbei noch ein Foto aus meinem Treppenhaus 

Sportliche Grüße vom nördlichen Rand des Ruhrgebiets

Thorsten


----------



## TAILor (13. November 2019)

@Haarddremel  Hey Thorsten, sieht super schick aus! Der Auszug der Sattelstütze ist schon ordentlich. Sieht nach etwas mehr als 90 cm Schrittlänge aus würde ich sagen.


----------



## alvis (13. November 2019)

Haarddremel schrieb:


> Guten Morgen, ich fahre seit Mitte Oktober ein TH 4, Rahmengröße L, Moss Green, Vorbaulänge 90 mm.
> 
> Ich bin 1,89 Meter lang, dabei weder Frosch noch Sitzriese. Die Schrittlänge beträgt unter 90 cm (habe ich leider nicht genauer parat).
> 
> ...



Schönes Bike  
Das Gewicht finde ich auch Top,
die Konfiguration habe ich exakt genauso vor, ist auch die leichteste Ausführung des Thrill-Hill.....
Das 5er und 6er sollten vom Gewicht höher ausfallen, wegen der Rock-Shox Teile und der Sram Bremse. 
Die Wolfpack Reifen machen sich auch ganz gut an dem Rad, wobei ich da eher auf Race &Speed gehen werde, die fahre ich auch am Psycho-Path 
Aber erstmal teste ich die IKONS wegen der coolen Optik.
Falls du noch Muße hast ,mach doch nochmal ein paar Bilder.


----------



## Haarddremel (13. November 2019)

Danke fürs Feedback...

Ich habe das Rad damals im orangenen Farbton im Eingangsbereich der Biketown gesehen und mir sofort gedacht, das wird ein teurer Besuch 

Race und Speed waren ursprünglich auch die Idee des Beraters, ein Kollege meinte dann, ich sollte es trotzdem mit den Cross versuchen.

Meine Beinlänge checke ich zu Hause noch einmal (irgendwo steht der Wert), ich meine aber, es müssten <90 cm sein. Vermutlich täuscht die Perspektive etwas? ?

Anbei ein paar Fotos. Diese sind bearbeitet. Die Satteltasche habe ich nach Rücksprache mit der Style Police wieder abgenommen.

Unter der Emschertal-Brücke der A 43, im Verlauf des Emscher-Wegs:





An der Ruhrgebiets-Riviera (Rhein-Herne-Kanal), Höhe Herne-Sodingen:





In Herten am Betriebshof der Vestischen Straßenbahnen. Schon in den 50ern war der grüne Farbton in Mode:





Sportliche Grüße

Thorsten


----------



## alvis (13. November 2019)

Cool, 

danke für die Bilder...
Die Reifen hast du aber nicht über Rose bezogen ,oder doch?




Haarddremel schrieb:


> Die Satteltasche habe ich nach Rücksprache mit der Style Police wieder abgenommen.


Lass mal ruhig dran, wenn da die Style-Polizei schimpft ist das lediglich der Neid auf das Fahrrad


----------



## Haarddremel (13. November 2019)

Ich habe die Satteltasche auch eher aus dem Grund abgenommen, dass wegen des Ergowave-Sattels und wegen der Art der Befestigung der Tasche mit Klettbändern kein Platz bleibt für die Montage eines "Ass Saver". Wobei der auch nicht viel bringt und einfach nur besser aussieht. Na ja, ihr kennt das 

Doch, die Reifen gibt es auf Nachfrage auch bei Rose...


----------



## styl0 (13. November 2019)

Die Trail Variante ist zumindest schon einmal gelistet, Kostenpunkt min. 2899€:




__





						Cross Country MTBs für noch mehr Fun | Dein Traumbike bei ROSE Bikes
					

Unsere vielseitigen Cross Country MTBS: Hardtail oder Fully, 29" oder 27,5", Race oder Wochenendausflug - hier kommt Fahrspaß pur fürs Cross Country!




					www.rosebikes.de
				




Bezüglich der Satteltasche: Der Spritzschutz bringt doch eh nichts, Werkzeug im Pannenfall schon 
Ich fahre immer mit Rucksack, erlaubt mir auch nen Bierchen aufm dem Heimweg einzupacken..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## judyclt (13. November 2019)

Ich hab mir n Wolf gegoogelt, aber kann beim besten Willen nicht herausfinden, wie hoch die Gewichtsunterschiede zwischen der SID Select und Fox-Kombi liegen. Hat da jemand Daten und Links parat?


----------



## alvis (14. November 2019)

judyclt schrieb:


> Ich hab mir n Wolf gegoogelt, aber kann beim besten Willen nicht herausfinden, wie hoch die Gewichtsunterschiede zwischen der SID Select und Fox-Kombi liegen. Hat da jemand Daten und Links parat?


Die Sid Select liegt bei ca. 1600GR
also gute 150gr mehr als die Fox.
Wobei das Ansprechverhalten schon einen größeren Unterschied ausmachen sollte.
Die Select ist aber ne echt gute Gabel,  ist ja quasi der Nachfolger von der SID RL.
Bei den Dämpfern ist das etwas unübersichtlicher mit den Gewichten


----------



## TilmannG (14. November 2019)

Haarddremel schrieb:


> ....Was mich zuerst irritiert hat: Gabel und Dämpfer sind standardmäßig auf "zu" geschaltet, erst nach Betätigung der Remote sind sie "auf" - damit fährt es sich quasi wie ein Hardtail mit starrer Gabel, um bei Bedarf ausreichend Federweg zur Verfügung stellen zu können...
> .....Falls jemand von Rose hier mitliest: Ist das mit der Remote-Einstellung richtig? Also standardmäßig "zu"?



Bei der Sid XX von 2017 mit hydraulischem Remote ist das jedenfalls so. Und zu ist dann auch zu, das MTB _(in diesem Fall ein Canyon Exceed, das Rose Psycho Path gibt es ja leider in S nur als 27,5)_ fährt sich dann auf Asphalt fast wie ein RR.
Grüße von Tilmann


----------



## Haarddremel (14. November 2019)

Danke für die Info bezüglich der Remote ?

Meistens habe ich auch einen Rucksack mit, manchmal kommt alles in die Trikottaschen, bei trockenem Wetter hängt auch die Satteltasche wieder am TH ?

Zu dem Gesamtgewicht des TH... Die Modelle 4 bis 6 wiegen laut Homepage "ca. 10,2 kg, fertigungsbedingt sind Schwankungen bis +/- 5 % möglich, Gewicht bei Rahmenfarbe Matt Black/Piano Black, Größe M, ohne Pedale" - vermutlich sind diese Werte nie individuell angepasst worden. Beim TH 4 ist das definitiv auch danach nicht passiert... Rose hatte bis Anfang Oktober noch den DT Swiss XR 1501 als LRS konfiguriert, dann war / ist es auf einmal der X 1700... ?


----------



## alvis (14. November 2019)

Haarddremel schrieb:


> Rose hatte bis Anfang Oktober noch den DT Swiss XR 1501 als LRS konfiguriert, dann war / ist es auf einmal der X 1700... ?


Dazu habe ich mal bei Rose angefragt, da ich es für ein Downgrade halte.
Die Begründung war, das die 1501 sehr schlecht lieferbar wären.

Trotzalledem würde ich an Stelle von Rose ,wenigstens die Option im doch gegenüber früher stark geschmälertem Konfigurator aufnehmen. 
Der Idealfall sieht für mich so aus das man Zuhause bis auf ein paar Kleinigkeiten alles konfigurieren können sollte.
Im Moment kann man teilweise nicht mal mehr beim 4er Modell, die Laufräder ändern auch die Reifen nicht.
@ROSE Bikes Tech tummelt sich doch auch hier, was sagt ihr denn zu eurem Konfigurator? 

Ich für meinen Teil weiß genau was ich will aber es gibt bestimmt ne Menge Kunden die da mal rein schauen und durch fehlende Optionen doch woanders landen.

Als ich mein Psycho-Path bestellt habe, konnte ich selbst die Kette noch von Zuhause ändern

Nee, mal ehrlich....
Ist schon Cool was Rose da anbietet
nur hier und da nicht 100% ausgereift.


----------



## judyclt (14. November 2019)

Ja, die Fox Gabel spart wohl so um die 150g, war auch mein Suchergebnis. Aber bei den Dämpfern blicke ich nicht durch.

Zum Konfigurator: Kann man nicht vor Ort oder per Anruf/Mail Dinge ändern, auch wenn sie so nicht auf der Homepage angepriesen werden?


----------



## alvis (14. November 2019)

judyclt schrieb:


> Zum Konfigurator: Kann man nicht vor Ort oder per Anruf/Mail Dinge ändern, auch wenn sie so nicht auf der Homepage angepriesen werden?


Klar kann man das, aber wenn man nicht mal mehr online die Laufräder oder auch die Reifen tauschen kann sind einige prädestinierte Kunden vielleicht schon wieder mit ihrem Interesse weg.

Ich meine das auch nicht als Kritik an Rose,  die sind und bleiben mein erster Ansprechpartner. 
Aber um Kunden dazu gewinnen zu können sollte man das wichtigste selbst am Rechner hinzufügen können, damit man schon mal eine fiktive Zahl sieht.


----------



## judyclt (14. November 2019)

Das stimmt, sehe ich auch so. Andererseits erstaunlich, dass Canyon mit dem Lux so erfolgreich ist. Da lässt sich gar nichts konfigurieren, man erhält Liefertermine aus dem Zauberwürfel, Service haben die nur im Küchenschrank und das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis ist beim Lux auch nicht wirklich besser.


----------



## alvis (14. November 2019)

judyclt schrieb:


> Andererseits erstaunlich, dass Canyon mit dem Lux so erfolgreich ist.


Weil es auch ein tolles Bike ist, über den Service kann ich nichts sagen, noch nie da bestellt.
Habe zur Konfiguration von Rose eine Mail erhalten,  evtl. wird es ab morgen etwas umfangreicher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TAILor (14. November 2019)

Dann kommt hoffentlich sich das TH trail auf die Homepage


----------



## judyclt (15. November 2019)

Glückwunsch zur Konfirmation 

Dann warten wir mal ab, bin gespannt.


----------



## alvis (15. November 2019)

judyclt schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zur Konfirmation


Doofe Worterkennung 
Ich änder das mal, danke


----------



## styl0 (16. November 2019)

So, nachdem die TR Variante nun schon Mittwoch kurz auf der Website zu sehen war, aber noch keine Details einsehbar waren, ist das Bike heute "verfügbar":





						Cross Country MTBs für noch mehr Fun | Dein Traumbike bei ROSE Bikes
					

Unsere vielseitigen Cross Country MTBS: Hardtail oder Fully, 29" oder 27,5", Race oder Wochenendausflug - hier kommt Fahrspaß pur fürs Cross Country!




					www.rosebikes.de
				




Irgendwie haut mich das nun wirklich nicht vom Hocker. Ich denke da macht Orbea mit seinem OIZ TR einen vergleichsweise besseren Job.


----------



## judyclt (16. November 2019)

Nee, das ist wirklich nicht der Knüller. Warum sollte man dafür 300€ mehr als für das normale TH ausgeben?


----------



## TAILor (16. November 2019)

styl0 schrieb:


> So, nachdem die TR Variante nun schon Mittwoch kurz auf der Website zu sehen war, aber noch keine Details einsehbar waren, ist das Bike heute "verfügbar":
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Muss ich dir leider recht geben. Die normale Version ist dagegen deutlich besser Ausgestattet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## judyclt (18. November 2019)

Hab jetzt mal die Bike aus 0819 in die Hände bekommen. Rose selbst hat beim Test der Versender im Gegensatz zu Canyon gut abgeschnitten.

Das TH war im Einzeltest. Grundsätzlich alles top, aber Rahmengewicht ohne Dämpfer deutlich über 2kg in Größe L. Angegeben sind ja 1,8kg in M. Was macht denn der Sprung von M auf L üblicherweise aus? Doch nicht über 10% oder?


----------



## judyclt (21. November 2019)

Falls jemand dort nicht mitliest, hier ein interessanter gut zu lesender und gut nachvollziehbarer Dauertest:








						Rose Thrill Hill 2020 im Test
					

Mit NoBrain über Stock, Stein und Rennpisten: Zweieinhalb harte Monate für die Neuauflage des Racefullys aus Bocholt - mit durchaus zufriedenstellendem Ausgang ...




					bikeboard.de


----------



## alvis (22. November 2019)

Der Konfigurator geht wieder und bietet etwas mehr Optionen.

Nun sind aber die 1200er Laufräder 40€ teurer geworden....


----------



## Huegelreiter_ (5. Dezember 2019)

Es ist da! 

Letzte Woche ist mein Thrill Hill angekommen. 

Am 29. Oktober bestellt kam die Versandbenachrichtigung am 26. November.
Hat also exakt vier Wochen gedauert (beim Bestellen stand die Lieferzeit auf 3 Wochen). Einen Tag später kam auch schon eine Speditions-SMS mit Liefertermin-Wahlmöglichkeit und als früheste Option da dann der Folgetag. Den habe ich gewählt und am Morgen dieses Tages hatte ich auch mein Thrill Hill daheim. 

In einem riesigen Karton (noch nie so einen großen Radkarton gesehen). Aber da war halt das komplett fahrfertig aufgebaute Rad drinnen. 

Ich brauchte es nur noch rausheben, den Lenker gerade stellen, die Vorbauschrauben anziehen und ein paar Warnhinweis-Aufkleber und Schutzfolien von Federgabel-Standrohren und Bremscheiben entfernen. Klar, und natürlich Sattelhöhe justieren und meine Pedale anschrauben. Aber ansonsten good to go. Vorbildlich.












Mehr Fotos in folgendem flickr-Album: Rose Thrill Hill

Sehr schick! Es ist die Aufbauvariante 4, bewusst ohne irgendwelche Anpassung in den Lieferoptionen. Genau so wollte ich es haben, also 

- Shimano XTR, 1x 32 x 10-51, Fox Federgabel und Dämpfer, in Größe S

Bis dato war ich zweimal damit unterwegs. Ich bin sehr zufrieden. Erwartet jetzt aber keine großartigen Vergleiche oder Fahreindrücke - dazu habe ich auf viel zu wenigen MTBs in den letzten Jahr(zehnt)en gesessen.

Wenn ihr in Schmökerlaune seid und wissen wollt, was ich damit vorhabe, könnt ihr gerne hier etwas dazu lesen: Mein Rad für das AMR 2020...


----------



## styl0 (7. Dezember 2019)

Sieht in jedem Fall wirklich gut aus! Für mich heists warten auf den XL Rahmen. 
Erstaunlich finde ich den Versandkarton. Bei meinem Count Solo war das Vorderrad ebenfalls demontiert (was auch absolut Sinn für den Transport ergibt). Irgendwie gefällt mir das schwarz immer besser...


----------



## judyclt (7. Dezember 2019)

Schwarz steht dem Bike, keine Frage, aber irgendwie ist es auch nicht besonders spannend. 

Wie groß bist du, dass du Größe S fährst? Hast du mal das Bike an eine Waage gehängt? Wüsste gerne mal, ob Roses Angaben zum Gewicht realistisch sind. Schließlich wog der Rahmen im Test neulich 10% mehr als angegeben.


----------



## Huegelreiter_ (8. Dezember 2019)

judyclt schrieb:


> Schwarz steht dem Bike, keine Frage, aber irgendwie ist es auch nicht besonders spannend.
> 
> Wie groß bist du, dass du Größe S fährst? Hast du mal das Bike an eine Waage gehängt? Wüsste gerne mal, ob Roses Angaben zum Gewicht realistisch sind. Schließlich wog der Rahmen im Test neulich 10% mehr als angegeben.



Farbe ist wie immer und wie natürlich auch die Shapes des Rahmens usw. immer Geschmackssache. Und wie spannend das schwarz ist. Toll, wie es matt changiert und man die verschiedenen Carbonstrukturen schimmern sieht.

Ich bin 174 cm. Könnte sicher sowohl S als auch M fahren. Aber S fühlt sich wesentlich besser an und auch Überstandshöhe usw. passt da. Das Rad wiegt wie aus dem Karton gehoben - also ohne Pedale - 10,60 kg.


----------



## judyclt (8. Dezember 2019)

Das klingt tatsächlich spannend. Dann muss ich mir schwarz auch mal aus der Nähe angucken.

Das Gewicht ist dann wohl noch so gerade innerhalb der selbst propagierten 5% Toleranz. Angegeben 10,2kg für Größe M, dementsprechend müsste Größe S ja noch leichter sein und nicht fast ein halbes Kilo mehr wiegen.


----------



## _Olli (8. Dezember 2019)

Huegelreiter_ schrieb:


> Es ist da!
> 
> Letzte Woche ist mein Thrill Hill angekommen.
> 
> ...



warum keine vario......


----------



## Huegelreiter_ (8. Dezember 2019)

_Olli schrieb:


> warum keine vario......



Zu cool für Vario. Äh, zu oldschool für Vario. Nein, auch nicht - ich hab was anderes damit vor, da würde sie nur stören... ^^

Da müssen Taschen dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Huegelreiter_ (8. Dezember 2019)

judyclt schrieb:


> Das Gewicht ist dann wohl noch so gerade innerhalb der selbst propagierten 5% Toleranz. Angegeben 10,2kg für Größe M, dementsprechend müsste Größe S ja noch leichter sein und nicht fast ein halbes Kilo mehr wiegen.



Leichter wäre natürlich wie immer schöner. Zumal, wie du sagst, ich ja sogar einen S-Rahmen fahre. Aber auch mit 10.6 kg kann man kaum meckern. Das ist schon ein cooles Gewicht. Und vor allem kann man drauf aufbauen. Schläuche raus, tubeless Milch rein und schon sollte die Kiste 200 g weniger wiegen. XT-Kassette weg und XTR Kassette ran. Leichtere Laufräder - da sind, trotz des schon sehr überlegten Aufbaus immer noch gute Gewinne zu machen. 

Stand bei mir aber nicht im Vordergrund. Das Bike will erstmal durch den Atlas und Antiatlas gescheucht werden.


----------



## alvis (8. Dezember 2019)

styl0 schrieb:


> Für mich heists warten auf den XL Rahmen


Für mich auch....
Ich hoffe das wird mal langsam was?


----------



## judyclt (8. Dezember 2019)

@Huegelreiter_ 
Ich finde das Gewicht auch überhaupt nicht tragisch, aber spätestens wenn man ein paar der Kisten in Serie produziert hat, könnten sie ehrlicherweise die Angaben ändern.


----------



## Huegelreiter_ (11. Dezember 2019)

judyclt schrieb:


> @Huegelreiter_
> Ich finde das Gewicht auch überhaupt nicht tragisch, aber spätestens wenn man ein paar der Kisten in Serie produziert hat, könnten sie ehrlicherweise die Angaben ändern.



Ja, das stimmt.

Das scheint aber auch tatsächlich ein bewegteres Ziel zu sein, als bisher angenommen. Sollten sie aber trotzdem machen.

Aufgefallen ist mir soeben, dass der Basispreis des Thrill Hill 4 mal locker um 200 Euro gestiegen ist. Liegt jetzt auf 4499,-.
Dafür sind per Default höherwertigere Laufräder verbaut: die DT Swiss XR 1501 Spline anstelle der DT Swiss X 1700 Spline.
Im Konfigurator findet sich auch gerade keine Auswahlmöglichkeit für die Laufräder. Da wird scheint's lustig (bzw. je nach SAP Warensystem oder was auch immer) an- und abgeschaltet. Natürlich bleibt einem auch stets der Weg der individuellen Konfiguration per direktem Kundenberaterkontakt.

Trotzdem interessant. Übrigens ist die Gewichtsangabe von 10.2 kg wie erwartet gleich geblieben. Für etwas mehr Geld bekommt man jetzt auch 180 g weniger Laufradgewicht gemäß Herstellerangabe. Würde bei meinem anstelle gewogener 10,6 nun wohlwollend abgerundet 10,4 kg ergeben. Passt also immer noch nicht.


----------



## judyclt (11. Dezember 2019)

Die Möglichkeiten im Konfigurator ändern sich erstaunlich oft. Da sollte es nicht so schwer sein auch mal die Gewichtsangabe zu ändern.


----------



## styl0 (11. Dezember 2019)

Hoffe der Preis fürs 3er steigt nicht auch noch. Sonst wirds eben telefonisch bestellt.


----------



## Haarddremel (12. Dezember 2019)

Das TH 4 hat also wieder den LRS und den Preis wie vor einigen Wochen. Weiter oben ist erwähnt, dass Rose wohl einen Lieferengpass bei den XR 1501 hatte.

Witzig ist, dass unter "Ausstattung" korrekt der XR 1501 steht, unter "Beschreibung" wird noch der X 1700 genannt.

Tja, die Geschichte mit den Gewichten...

Siehe oben, mein TH 4 kommt mit XRC 1200 LRS, Wolfpack Cross 2,25 Zoll Reifen, XTR-Kassette / Kette, XTR-Pedalen, K-Edge Garmin-/GoPro-Halterung und Flaschenhalter bei Größe L auf 10,7 kg (gemessen auf meiner Personenwaage nach der bewährten Methode "Biker ohne Rad, Biker mit Rad") ?


----------



## mulitreiber (12. Dezember 2019)

Mein Thrill Hill 3 Größe "M" wiegt incl. Shimano XTR Pedale, Tracx Flaschenhalter und 2-fach XT Kurbel 11,8 kg.


----------



## judyclt (27. Dezember 2019)

Mittlerweile habe ich diverse Varianten getestet, aber konnte mich noch nicht final entscheiden. Kurz meine Eindrücke:

Trail Varianten: Für mich uninteressant, da in meinen Augen das PL-Verhältnis deutlich schlechter ist. Mir auch zu schwer.
Antrieb: XTR und speziell XT Shifter mir zu knackig, böse ausgedrückt fast hakelig, Sram GX gefiel mir super, NX etwas weniger geschmeidig -> Wahl GX
Bremse: Shimano wie erwartet ok, wider Erwarten die Level TL top und erstaunlich bissig, Level Carbon nichts besser
Fahrwerk: Fox Kashima super sensibel, RS ist an allen Bikes straffer gewesen, aber evtl auch Einstellungssache. Mir glaube ich den Mehrpreis nicht wert, denn der Gewichtsunterschied bleibt unklar. Weiß Rose selbst nicht genau.
Rahmengröße: Mir passen M und L, da man mittels unterschiedlicher Vorbauten erstaunlich viel bezwecken kann, bleibe dann natürlich bei M. Bin 178cm.
Farbe: Grün ist natürlich "in", erst recht mit Skinwall Reifen. Schwarz ist aber echt interessant, da Carbonoptik mit Klarlack drüber. Angeblich auch leichter, wieviel ist unklar.
Fahreindruck: Stark geprägt vom Gewicht, da TH4+6 gefühlt deutlich antrittsstärker und flinker sind. Geht neben den Carbonteilen vermutlich hauptsächlich auf die Laufräder zurück, wobei die Aufpreise natürlich happig sind. Weiß nicht, ob man da die ~900€ Rose für die XRC1200 gibt oder selbst für ~600€ einen gut 1400g Alusatz kauft und den Werkssatz noch für ein paar Euro vertickt oder als Backup nutzt.

Ich neige momentan zu TH1 mit GX-Schaltwerk, SID und Level Bremse. Stütze, Vorbau, Lenker und Sattel per Konfig bzw selbst erleichtern sowie bessere Laufräder beiben in Summe immer noch deutlich günstiger als ein TH4-6.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tim_H_ (4. Januar 2020)

Hi, ich bin auch am überlegen mir das Thrill Hill 1 zu holen weiß aber nicht ob es zu groß für mich ist in S (  ja ich weiß ich bin ein Zwerg soll aber noch was wachsen (circa 170) "Hoffentlich") bin 164cm groß und habe ein Schrittlänge von 70cm bin also Recht klein. Und da ich knapp 160 km von Bochholt entfernt wohne kann ich auch nicht mal spontan sagen ich fahre jetzt mal schnell zum Biketown in Bochholt, zu mal das für mich noch nicht möglich ist da ich keinen Führerschein habe also müsste ich dann auf meine Eltern zurückgreifen. Würdet Ihr sagen ich sollte es erst garrnicht Probieren da, dass Fahrrad viel zu groß für mich wäre oder würdet Ihr sagen ich solle mal nach Bochholt fahren um eine Testfahrt zu machen ?


----------



## styl0 (5. Januar 2020)

Bike ausprobieren.

Dein Geschreibsel kann kaum einer lesen, denk mal über Satzzeichen nach.


----------



## TilmannG (5. Januar 2020)

och styl0, da gibts hier auch Ausgewachsene deren Sprech und Schreib wesentlich kryptischer und viel derber daher kommt...

Deine Größe ist doch durchaus im Rahmen des Sinnvollen für den Rahmen. Überleg dir das mit dem Wachsen nochmal, ist nicht unbedingt nötig...
Soweit ist es nach Bochholt für dich nicht, ein Ausflug mit vielleicht öffentlichem Verkehr wäre da sicher sinnvoll. Aber über die Finanzierung kannst du dir jetzt schon Gedanken machen...
Grüße von Tilmann


----------



## Tim_H_ (5. Januar 2020)

styl0 schrieb:


> Bike ausprobieren.
> 
> Vielen Dank für die Antwort
> 
> ...


----------



## AndySch (18. Januar 2020)

Hi zusammen,

ich habe mal eine Frage an die Thrill Hill Besitzer:
Habt ihr einen Vergleich zwischen dem Thrill Hill und den CC/MA-Bikes der anderen "Namhaften" Herstellern (Pivot, Specialized, Centurion, etc.)?
Wenn ja, gibt es irgendetwas was ihr als Vorteil oder Nachteil bezeichnen würdet? Das ganze aber bitte auf technische Sicht beschränken. Preis und Hersteller (Versender) möchte ich nicht diskutieren.

Besten Dank und viele Grüße,
Andy


----------



## alvis (19. Januar 2020)

Es tut sich was in Größe XL.....
Noch nicht konfigurierbar aber es wird was.
Laut Aussage von Rose ab ca. Ende April Anfang Mai lieferbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## styl0 (20. Januar 2020)

Danke für die Info. Das ist wirklich noch lang, eigentlich wollte ich Anfang April schon die ersten Runden mit dem Bike drehen. Naja, abwarten.


----------



## styl0 (23. Januar 2020)

Update: Mittlerweile ist das TH auch in XL konfigurierbar.


----------



## alvis (24. Januar 2020)

styl0 schrieb:


> Update: Mittlerweile ist das TH auch in XL konfigurierbar.



Sehr geil....
Beim 4er kann man aber die Laufräder nicht anpassen auf 1200er.
Telefonisch sollte es natürlich gehen.

Ich schwanke noch zwischen
4er & 6er

Ich denke es wird das 6er mit 
Fox Fahrwerk und Xtr Bremse.


----------



## wolfkogel (12. Februar 2020)

Hallo, 

kann mal jemand von den TH Besitzern die Reifenfreigängigkeit des Hinterrades messen? 

Danke

Wolf


----------



## alvis (13. Februar 2020)

So Leute,

heute bestellt 

Habe es mir ziemlich einfach gemacht......
Das 6er in XL
mit Esi chunky und ner 
XTR Bremse.....
Auf die Sram Bremse wollte ich aufgrund des nicht so guten RUF verzichten..

Nu ist warten angesagt


----------



## wolfkogel (13. Februar 2020)

Ca. 4 Wochen....


----------



## alvis (13. Februar 2020)

wolfkogel schrieb:


> Ca. 4 Wochen....


Das wird wohl etwas länger dauern, 
die XL Rahmen sind noch nicht in Bocholt....


----------



## Panigale1299 (17. Februar 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

Erstmal finde ich es klasse, dass es noch andere gibt, die sich für das ThrillHill interessieren. 

Ich habe, als günstigere Alternative zum Motorrad (Rennstrecke) fahren, mir Mitte 2018 ein günstiges Alu HT gekauft. Irgendwann kommt man auf den Geschmack und möchte mehr... Jetzt habe ich mich im Herbst 2019 für das Rose ThrillHill entschieden, welches ich nach und nach auf meinen Bedürfnissen und Wünschen um- / aufgebaut habe. Nachdem ich das Fahrrad Modell für mich ausgewählt hatte, bin ich zu einem lokalen Bike Shop gegangen und habe nur mit der Geo ein bike fitting machen lassen um die möglichen Rahmengröße zu eruieren. Da ich mit meinen 184cm und 86,5cm Schrittlänge zwischen den M und L liege, habe ich mich mit nach Rücksprache für den kleineren Rahmen entschieden. 

Als erstes wollte ich mir die SRAM XX1 AXS gönnen - Übrigens eine Wahnsinns Schaltgruppe. 
Danach habe ich versucht, das Gewicht nach und nach zu drücken. 

Nach diversen Umbauten bin ich nun bei 10,30kg inkl. XTR Pedalerie. Ich habe so ziemlich alle Komponenten am Fahrrad gewogen und wenn "notwendig" durch andere ersetzt, ohne dabei Abstriche bei Komfort oder Pannensicherheit zu haben. 

Da mein Force HT an einem Riss im Rahmen bei der Sattelstütze leidet, müsste ich mit dem neuen Bike die ersten Meter 2020 erledigen.
Ich war sehr überrascht, wie steif der Rahmen im Wiege-tritt ist und wie das Bike meine Kraft in Vortrieb umsetzt. Mein HT ist hier selbstverständlich kein Vergleich. Außerdem empfinde ich die Geometrie als ausgewogen.

Das Ziel für 2020 ist auf jeden Fall klar definiert. Die Ergebnisse der Marathons zu übertreffen und meine Bestzeiten auf den Hometrails und Uphills zu verbessern. 
Bessere Fotos werden nachgereicht


----------



## alvis (17. Februar 2020)

Panigale1299 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Erstmal finde ich es klasse, dass es noch andere gibt, die sich für das ThrillHill interessieren.
> 
> ...


Schönes Bike,
welches Modell ist es denn geworden?
Man sieht recht wenig auf den Bildern!


----------



## Sinan79 (17. Februar 2020)

Hallo Leute, heute durfte ich endlich nach ca 4 Wochen mein TH 4 abholen. Ein Mega Teil. Ich liebe es jetzt schon ?.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Panigale1299 (19. Februar 2020)

Hi Jungs,

Ich habe ein Thrillhill 2 bestellt - Jetzt ist es eher ein TH6.
Wie oben beschrieben, habe ich leider kein aktuelles Bild, wo man alle Teile sieht. 
Aktuell wurden folgende Dinge Umgebaut
) SRAM Eagle XX1 AXS
) LRS von superlight bikeparts mit Newmen Naben und Stans Crest MK3 Felgen 
) Ritchey Carbon Sattelstütze
) Synchros Fraser IC 90mm
) SQLab 612 Carbon Sattel
) Rockshox SID Ultimate Boost
) Alle Schrauben aus Titan oder Alu

Ich werden die Reifen noch gegen meine Lieblingskombi Cross und Raceking tauschen. Das sollte nochmal rund 250g sparen. Mit dem Maxxis Ikon werde ich nicht warm. Desweiteren suche ich noch nette Level Ultimate Bremsen.


----------



## alvis (19. Februar 2020)

Danke für die Info's



Panigale1299 schrieb:


> Desweiteren suche ich noch nette Level Ultimate Bremsen.


Die habe ich bewusst an meinem bestellten 6er abgewählt


----------



## Panigale1299 (20. Februar 2020)

alvis schrieb:


> Danke für die Info's
> 
> 
> Die habe ich bewusst an meinem bestellten 6er abgewählt



Hi Alvis,

Warum den?
Wie oben geschrieben habe ich ja nicht die jahrelange Erfahrung wie viele hier. Ich kenne nur die XT Bremsen und die MT4.
Die aktuell verbauten Level TL machen einen soliden Eindruck und konnten die ersten 500km bestehen ohne irgendwelche Probleme. Ich mag den knackigen Druckpunkt und die Bremsleistung (gesinterte Beläge).
Was wirst du montieren?


----------



## alvis (20. Februar 2020)

Panigale1299 schrieb:


> Hi Alvis,
> 
> Warum den?
> Wie oben geschrieben habe ich ja nicht die jahrelange Erfahrung wie viele hier. Ich kenne nur die XT Bremsen und die MT4.
> ...



Ich habe mich für die XTR entschieden!
Über die Sram Level Ultimate Bremse liest man meist nicht so positives!
Es gibt bestimmt wie bei allen Anbauteilen ein für und wieder. 
Auch bei der Sid Ultimate Carbon war ich lange Alternativ mit einer Fox am hadern.
Jetzt freue ich mich erstmal auf das Bike, macht sich bestimmt gut neben meinem Psycho-Path


----------



## Panigale1299 (20. Februar 2020)

alvis schrieb:


> Ich habe mich für die XTR entschieden!
> Über die Sram Level Ultimate Bremse liest man meist nicht so positives!
> Es gibt bestimmt wie bei allen Anbauteilen ein für und wieder.
> Auch bei der Sid Ultimate Carbon war ich lange Alternativ mit einer Fox am hadern.
> Jetzt freue ich mich erstmal auf das Bike, macht sich bestimmt gut neben meinem Psycho-Path


Die XTR soll ja eine sehr gute und leichte Bremse sein.
Was für die SRAM Bremsen sprechen ist die MM X Kompatibilität. Sieht halt mega clean aus und ist einfach zu montieren. 

Welches Fahrwerk hast du den nun genommen?
Ich habe auch lange überlegt ob ich die FOX Suspension nehmen. Mich hat die längere Lieferzeit abgeschreckt.
Außerdem stehe ich auf SRAM RockShox 
Ich muss ehrlich gestehen, dass die SID Select+ der Ultimate um fast nichts nachsteht. Gut, die Ultimate ist leichter und im Wiegetritt ist die Charger RLC Kartusche im Vorteil, aber sonst keine großen Unterschiede.
Am Dämpfer habe ich nichts auszusetzen.


----------



## Panigale1299 (20. Februar 2020)

Meine Gewichtsaufstellung 

BeschreibungArtikelGewicht (g)RahmenROSE ThrillHill 2020 mit Umlenkung 1.911​Laufrad VRNoTubes Crest MK3 mit Newmen Hub648​Laufrad HRNoTubes Crest MK3 mit Newmen Hub + XD Driver750​BremseSRAM Level TL vorne mit Beläge (22g) mit Titanschrauben218​BremseSRAM Level TL hinten mit Belägen (22g) mit Titanschrauben238​BefestigungAdapter Postmount 180mm mit Titanschrauben22​Befestigung2x Schraube M6x20 mit Unterlegscheibe Titan grade58​BelägeSRAM Sinter mit Feder22​BelägeSRAM Sinter mit Feder22​BremseSRAM Rotor Bremsscheibe 180mm122​BremseSRAM Rotor Bremsscheibe 160mm99​SchraubenBremsscheiben M5x6mm Titan 12 Stück14​SattelSQLab 612 Ergo Carbon155​KurbelSRAM Eagle XX1 AXS 175mm294​KurbelSRAM Eagle XX1 Kettenblatt 34T60​InnenlagerSRAM DUB Pressfit 3091​KassetteSRAM Eagle XX1 10-50 rainbow366​KetteSRAM Eagle XX1 Kette264​SchaltungSRAM Eagle XX1 AXS Controller81​SchaltungSRAM Eagle XX1 AXS Schaltwerk inkl. Akku375​LenkerSyncros Fraser IC SL 740mm 90mm244​LenkerSyncros Halterung Garmin mit Schraube Au M6x40mm26​LenkerGarmin Halterung mit A Head Kappe - Alu Schraube M6x4022​SattelstützeRitchey Super Logic Carbon 31,6 / 400mm180​SattelstützeKlemme Alu22​GriffeESI GRIPS Chunky seafoam0​GriffeRitchey WCS schwarz8​PedaleShimano XTR M9000 race310​GabelRockShox SID Ultimate Boost 1.552​GabelRock-shox Bottomless Tokens 3Stk á12g36​DämpfungRockShox OneLoc71​DämpferRockShox Deluxe RT3 190x40mm392​FlaschenhalterSyncros Tailer Cage 1.0 Carbon rechts mit 2 Schrauben Titan M5x1530​Reifen VRMAXXIS Reifen IKON 29 x 2,20 3C MaxxSpeed TR EXO Skinwall719​Reifen HRMAXXIS Reifen IKON 29 x 2,20 3C MaxxSpeed TR EXO Skinwall719​AchseRockShox Maxle Boost31​AchseDT SWISS Steckachse Boost HR RWS MTB mit Hebel | 12x148 mm X-1264​VentileTubeless 2x8​DichtmittelTubeless Milch100​DiversesSchrauben, Fett, Luft usw.35​Gewicht Gesamt gerechnet10.329​Gewicht Gesamt gemessen10.300​


----------



## alvis (20. Februar 2020)

Panigale1299 schrieb:


> Welches Fahrwerk hast du den nun genommen?


Ich habe die Sid Ultimate Carbon genommen...
Alles so wie im 6er lediglich
Griffe gegen  Esi
Bremse gegen XTR getauscht

Der Rest wird ne Überraschung


----------



## alvis (20. Februar 2020)

Panigale1299 schrieb:


> Reifen VRMAXXIS Reifen IKON 29 x 2,20 3C MaxxSpeed TR EXO Skinwall
> 719​Reifen HRMAXXIS Reifen IKON 29 x 2,20 3C MaxxSpeed TR EXO Skinwall
> 719​


Puhh
Wenn ich mir das gewicht so anschaue, das ist ja unterirdisch


----------



## Panigale1299 (2. März 2020)

alvis schrieb:


> Puhh
> Wenn ich mir das gewicht so anschaue, das ist ja unterirdisch



Richtig! Aus diesem Grund möchte ich eigentlich auf Conti wechseln.
Ich bin am HT den XKing und den RaceKung in der BC Variante gefahren und war damit sehr zufrieden. Obendrauf sind die auch noch deutlich leichter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Huegelreiter_ (2. März 2020)

Habe die Gewichtsunterschiede gerade nicht zur Hand. Habe vor Marokko überlegt, ob ggfs der Conti Raceking oder der Vittoria Meszcal nicht noch etwas robuster bei nach wie vor vertretbarem Gewicht wären. Habe aber davon abgesehen, weil ich auch viele Berichte über langwieriges Tubeless-Einrichten (trickreich, bis da endlich die Seitenwände dicht sind und dicht bleiben) gerade vom Conti gelesen habe. Ich muss sagen, da war ich vom Maxxis Ikon sehr beeindruckt. Problemloses konvertieren auf tubeless (kommen ja von Rose mit Schlauch montiert). Ohne Firlefanz und Trickserei sofort nur mit ganz normaler Standluftpumpe in den Sitz gedrückt und sofort 100 prozentig dicht. Haben auch das gesamte Atlas Mountain Race ohne einen einzigen Kratzer überstanden. Muss sagen: Hut ab!

Hier für Deutschland und etwas lehmigere Waldwege würde ich mir allerdings etwas betontere Seitenstollen wünschen. Ok, sind halt dry / hardpack XC Reifen.


----------



## wolfkogel (2. März 2020)

Ich fahre seit über einem Jahr den Ardent TL Exo in 29x2.40 in Tubeless. Der ist zwar etwas schwerer, rollt aber super, hat excellenten Grip auch bei Schlamm und in Kurven. Hatte vorher den Nobby Nic, vom Verschleiß und dem Kurvenverhalten ist der Ardent echt viel besser. Kein Platten, wenig Abnutzung, sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Panigale1299 (2. März 2020)

Huegelreiter_ schrieb:


> Habe die Gewichtsunterschiede gerade nicht zur Hand. Habe vor Marokko überlegt, ob ggfs der Conti Raceking oder der Vittoria Meszcal nicht noch etwas robuster bei nach wie vor vertretbarem Gewicht wären. Habe aber davon abgesehen, weil ich auch viele Berichte über langwieriges Tubeless-Einrichten (trickreich, bis da endlich die Seitenwände dicht sind und dicht bleiben) gerade vom Conti gelesen habe. Ich muss sagen, da war ich vom Maxxis Ikon sehr beeindruckt. Problemloses konvertieren auf tubeless (kommen ja von Rose mit Schlauch montiert). Ohne Firlefanz und Trickserei sofort nur mit ganz normaler Standluftpumpe in den Sitz gedrückt und sofort 100 prozentig dicht. Haben auch das gesamte Atlas Mountain Race ohne einen einzigen Kratzer überstanden. Muss sagen: Hut ab!
> 
> Hier für Deutschland und etwas lehmigere Waldwege würde ich mir allerdings etwas betontere Seitenstollen wünschen. Ok, sind halt dry / hardpack XC Reifen.



Das Phänomen, welches du bei den Conti Reifen bezüglich Tubeless angesprochen hast kenne ich. Jedoch nur von der "RaceSport" Ausführung. Diese ist zwar leichter, aber nicht von Conti als Tubelessfähig freigegeben. Ich würde aber die "Protection" Variante montieren, die lassen sich super auf Tubeless umbauen. Da gibt es keine Probleme.

Zum Beispiel:
Conti CrossKing 2.2 BlackChilli ProTection ca. 650g
Conti CrossKing 2.2 BlackChilli RaceSport ca. 560g
Conti RaceKing 2.2 BlackChilli ProTection ca. 605g
Conti RaceKing 2.2 BlackChilli RaceSport ca. 510g

Umbau würde mir also rund in der RaceSport Ausführung knapp 370g Gewichtsverlust bringen.
In der ProTection Variante nur mehr 185g - Dafür mehr Pannensicherheit. Ich würde mich daher eher für den ProTection entscheiden. 

Du hast aber recht, dass die Maxxis sich wirklich gut auf TL umbauen lassen.


----------



## Panigale1299 (3. März 2020)

Da die kommende Marathon Saison ansteht, möchte ich bezüglich trinken gut gewappnet sein. Da ich pro 15min mindestens 150ml trinke, brauche ich für meine Zeiten / Distanzen rund 1500ml Flüssigkeit mit. 

Da der Rose Rahmen nur eine Halterung montieren lässt, gibt es nicht viele Möglichkeiten eine zweite Flasche zu montieren.
Ich habe mich für Testzwecke nun für die Variante Fidlock entschieden mit der 450ml Flasche - gemessen passen aber nur 420ml rein.

Leider erfüllt mich diese Lösung nur bedingt.
Wenn die Fidlock Flasche montiert ist, schaffe ich maximal eine 750ml Flasche am Halter zu platzieren. Außerdem muss der Falscherhalter um 170mm nach oben wandern - was mir auch nicht sonderlich schmeckt.
Mögliches Volumen wären dann 420ml+750ml= 1.170ml + 2x je 200ml an den Verpflegungsstadionen = 1.570ml

Aktuell präferiere ich folgende Lösung
Ein Flaschehalter mit einer 1.000ml Flasche und einer 500ml flexiblen Trinkflasche (Link)
Mögliches Volumen wäre hier bis zu 1.900ml Flüssigkeit, welches auf jeden Fall ausreichen muss. Diese flexible Flasche würde ich im Trikot mitführen und als erstes leeren. 

https://www.amazon.de/dp/B00FIYUEHC/ref=cm_sw_em_r_mt_dp_U_gyHxEbBJ2W81Q





Die Option mit der Montage an der Sattelstütze ist ebenfalls ausgeschlossen. Die Erreichbarkeit ist schlecht und die Angst ist groß eine 35€ Flasche im Gelände zu verlieren. Noch dazu finde ich die Gummibänder katastrophal! 





Wie steht ihr zu diesem Thema?


----------



## TilmannG (3. März 2020)

Trinkblase in Mini-Rucksack


----------



## Panigale1299 (3. März 2020)

TilmannG schrieb:


> Trinkblase in Mini-Rucksack


Mit dem komme ich gar nicht klar. Rucksack engt mich ein und ist unpraktisch in der Handhabung. Deshalb bin ich da raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfkogel (3. März 2020)

Tool Drink - Satteltasche mit Flaschenhalterung
					

Satteltasche mit Flaschenhalterung: Vaude Tool Drink  Darüber hinaus bietet der praktische Begleiter Platz für ein Multitool, Reifenheber und das nötige Kleingeld für spontane Einkäufe.Die nach Green...




					www.bike-discount.de
				




oder alternativ über dem Dämpfer https://www.rosebikes.de/sks-german...JmpSF6DoG3jWSUyr_XjIdHrNPG7t1siBoCu0cQAvD_BwE


----------



## Panigale1299 (3. März 2020)

wolfkogel schrieb:


> Tool Drink - Satteltasche mit Flaschenhalterung
> 
> 
> Satteltasche mit Flaschenhalterung: Vaude Tool Drink  Darüber hinaus bietet der praktische Begleiter Platz für ein Multitool, Reifenheber und das nötige Kleingeld für spontane Einkäufe.Die nach Green...
> ...



Diese Systeme sind ja dem Fidlock sehr ähnlich. Denke auch mit denen würde keine richtige Position gefunden werden.
Ich werde nun mal die flexible Flaschen testen und dann mal sehn wie es läuft.


----------



## Huegelreiter_ (3. März 2020)

Wenn's eine Variante für Race-Zugriff sein soll, dann fallen Lösungen wie über frei montierbare Flaschenhalter unter dem Unterrohr wohl auch aus. Das ist ansonsten sehr praktisch (aus dem Weg und tiefer Schwerpunkt). Neben einer Oberrohrmontage hinter dem Vorbau könnte ich mir noch solche Foodpouches am Vorbau/Lenker vorstellen. Ansonsten sind irgendwo Grenzen erreicht und es muss abgewogen werden: Ist das Rennen so lang, dass ich mit 1 liter nicht mehr auskomme? Und wenn ja, ist es dann nicht eh so / sinnvoller, das es Verpflegungsstationen gibt bzw. ich die auch nutze?


----------



## alvis (3. März 2020)

Panigale1299 schrieb:


> kommende Marathon Saison ansteht, möchte ich bezüglich trinken gut gewappnet sein. Da ich pro 15min mindestens 150ml trinke, brauche ich für meine Zeiten / Distanzen rund 1500ml Flüssigkeit mit.



Wie wäre es denn mit dem Rucksack?
https://www.bergfreunde.de/evoc-cc-...google_de.1595625060.60348417996.302374332691

Alternativ mal mit den Scott Fahrern austauschen, die können auch nur eine Flasche mitnehmen


----------



## Panigale1299 (4. März 2020)

Grundlegend muss hier erwähnt werden, dass in meinem Fall nur bei den längeren >2,5h mehr als die Liter Flasche Flüssigkeit benötigt wird.
Ich kalkuliere mit 2 Versorgungsstationen mit je 0,2L Flüssigkeit. Ich werde jetzt mal den Versuch mit diesen Pouches versuchen und danach berichten.

Ich habe letzte Woche die ersten 800km und 16.000hm mit dem mit dem Rose abgeschlossen und bin noch immer begeistert.
Im Wiegetritt fühlt sich der Rahmen sehr steif an und geht gut vorwärts. Beim bergab bin ich noch immer überrascht, dass alle meine PR auf meinen Hometrails bereits verbessert worden sind. Geht richtig gut ab für mich.

Auch zur Qualität kann ich nichts negativen sagen - die Lackierung hat noch keine Schäden oder Qualitätsmängel aufzuweisen. Auch der Hinterbau macht keine Probleme oder Geräusche. 
Auch die Laufräder von superlight bikeparts laufen wie erwartet gut und sind ausreichend steif. Aus aktueller Sicht gibt es für mich nichts zu ändern. 
Vielleicht bekommen die Bremsen noch ein Upgrade - Aber das hängt noch davon ab ob ich ein gutes Angebot für die Ulitmate Carbon mit Oilslick Schrauben bekommen.


----------



## Panigale1299 (7. März 2020)

Hi zusammen,

Da ich aktuell noch meine leichte Verkühlung auskurieren, musste ich das schöne Wetter anderweitig nutzen. 
Möchte mein Bike mit besseren Bilder im aktuellen Zustand mit Euch teilen.


----------



## Huegelreiter_ (7. März 2020)

Panigale1299 schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> Da ich aktuell noch meine leichte Verkühlung auskurieren, musste ich das schöne Wetter anderweitig nutzen.
> Möchte mein Bike mit besseren Bilder im aktuellen Zustand mit Euch teilen.
> ...



Sehr schick! Was sind das für Klebefolien auf Oberrohr und unter dem Unterrohr (und vielleicht noch sonstwo)?


----------



## Panigale1299 (7. März 2020)

Huegelreiter_ schrieb:


> Sehr schick! Was sind das für Klebefolien auf Oberrohr und unter dem Unterrohr (und vielleicht noch sonstwo)?


 Die Folie am Unterrohr ist Serie.
Die restlichen Folien habe ich selbst zugeschnitten. Gekauft habe ich diese bei einem Folierer ums Eck.


----------



## Huegelreiter_ (7. März 2020)

Panigale1299 schrieb:


> Die Folie am Unterrohr ist Serie.


Ach, mach Dinger. Also Verbesserungen bzw. neutral: Anpassungen in der Produktion. An meinem ist die nicht. Oder schwarz braucht die nicht. ;-)


----------



## Panigale1299 (7. März 2020)

Huegelreiter_ schrieb:


> Ach, mach Dinger. Also Verbesserungen bzw. neutral: Anpassungen in der Produktion. An meinem ist die nicht. Oder schwarz braucht die nicht. ;-)


Das schwarze ist doch auch lackiert, oder nicht? Kann mir schon vorstellen,  dass die Folie vergessen wurde ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sinan79 (8. März 2020)

Panigale1299 schrieb:


> Das schwarze ist doch auch lackiert, oder nicht? Kann mir schon vorstellen,  dass die Folie vergessen wurde ?


An meiner schwarzen war auch keine Folie dran ?, habe aber nachträglich selber welche angebracht.


----------



## Panigale1299 (9. März 2020)

Anscheinend ist diese als nicht überall im Standard enthalten. Aber zu empfehlen ist es alle mal - dauert halt bisschen die Folie ans Bike zu fummeln und wirkt auch gegen den Leichtbau negativ. 50-80g hat man schnell erreicht!


----------



## Huegelreiter_ (9. März 2020)

Panigale1299 schrieb:


> Anscheinend ist diese als nicht überall im Standard enthalten. Aber zu empfehlen ist es alle mal - dauert halt bisschen die Folie ans Bike zu fummeln und wirkt auch gegen den Leichtbau negativ. 50-80g hat man schnell erreicht!


Eben, alles Gewicht. Diverse Teile abzukleben, die Dauerbeschuss oder Dauerscheuern von irgendwelchen Sachen (Baggyshorts) ausgesetzt sind, macht ja durchaus Sinn. Aber wer sein XC-Race-Fully von oben bis unten panzert hat sicher auch den Sinn von Carbon- und Leichtbau verkannt und sollte sich dann vielleicht doch um einen Alurahmen kümmern. ;-)

Denn, einen Unterrohrschutz aus Kunsstoff hat das ThrillHill ja vor dem Tretlager und Baggyshorts sind ja auf dem Racefully auch Fehl am Platze. Werde mich aber hüten, der ja ach so lässigen MTB-Belegschaft hier Style-Vorschriften zu machen. ;-) 

Und: damit die Taschen den dünnen Klarlack nicht sofort durchschmirgeln, habe ich für einen kürzlichen Renneinsatz auch nicht an Folie gespart. Die kommt dann jetzt aber wieder runter.


----------



## wolfkogel (12. März 2020)

Bei meinem TH in moosgrün ist auch keine Folie dran.

Aber mal ein anderes Thema: Bei Regen sammelt sich in den Kettenstreben Wasser und läuft selbständig aufgrund der Bauform nicht mehr ab. Hat das auch schon jemand beobachtet und hat ggf. eine Idee, wie man das abstellen kann?


----------



## Panigale1299 (13. März 2020)

wolfkogel schrieb:


> Bei meinem TH in moosgrün ist auch keine Folie dran.
> 
> Aber mal ein anderes Thema: Bei Regen sammelt sich in den Kettenstreben Wasser und läuft selbständig aufgrund der Bauform nicht mehr ab. Hat das auch schon jemand beobachtet und hat ggf. eine Idee, wie man das abstellen kann?



Bin "leider" noch nicht im Regen gefahren. Bei waschen fiel mir noch nichts auf.
Weißt du wo es in den Rahmen kommt? 

Aber diese Phänomen gibt es ja bei diversen Rahmen.


----------



## wolfkogel (13. März 2020)

rechts und links vom Tretlager, wo die Züge reinlaufen. Mir ist es aufgefallen, als ich das Bike in den Keller getragen habe, da hat es getropft, obwohl es draußen trocken war.


----------



## Panigale1299 (13. März 2020)

wolfkogel schrieb:


> rechts und links vom Tretlager, wo die Züge reinlaufen. Mir ist es aufgefallen, als ich das Bike in den Keller getragen habe, da hat es getropft, obwohl es draußen trocken war.


Ah ok - Wo der Schaltzug verläuft habe ich einen Gummistopfen drinnen - Wegen AXS.
Bei der Bremsleitung fiel mir das noch nicht auf. Ich hoffe nur das Rose den Mittelteil des Trettlager verbaut hat, sonst ist das bald defekt.


----------



## wolfkogel (13. März 2020)

Bei deinem Bike könnte es aber am Schaltzugausgang, also kurz vorm Schaltwerk reinlaufen. Auf den Bildern sieht das offfen aus. Das Tretlager sollte kein Problem sein, da sind ja keine Löcher.


----------



## Panigale1299 (13. März 2020)

wolfkogel schrieb:


> Bei deinem Bike könnte es aber am Schaltzugausgang, also kurz vorm Schaltwerk reinlaufen. Auf den Bildern sieht das offfen aus. Das Tretlager sollte kein Problem sein, da sind ja keine Löcher.


 Das sieht nur offen aus, da der Stopfen bündig abschließt. Aber dicht ist es sicher nicht - sollte aus auch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Panigale1299 (23. März 2020)

Jetzt ist es soweit! Die Ikon´s fliegen runter und als adäquaten Ersatz habe ich mir den Speed in 2.4 von Wolfpack ausgesucht. Ich erhoffen mir besseren Grip und bessere Rolleigenschaften. Noch dazu sollte sich das Gesamtgewicht von 10.30kg auf 10.18kg reduzieren.


----------



## Panigale1299 (6. April 2020)

Ich möchte euch in dieser seltsamen Zeit an einem kleinen Update teilhaben lassen.
Da ich mit dem Verhalten und Grip des Maxxis Ikon nicht warm geworden bin, machte ich mich auf die Suche nach einem Nachfolger. An meinem Hardtail fahre ich die Kombi Conti CK und RK in der BlackChilli Protection Ausführung. Eigentlich bin ich mit dieser sehr zufrieden, aber ich wollte etwas neues testen und da bin ich auf Wolfpack gestoßen.

Zuerst wollte ich die WP Speed in 2.4 testen, jedoch wollte ich nicht so lange warten, außerdem hat der Hinterbau in meinen Thrillhill nicht unendlich viel Platz geboten. 
Die Entscheidung viel auf die WP Kombi Race am Vorderrad und Speed am Hinterrad in 2.2" Breite.
Der erste Eindruck ist wirklich gut und Gewicht passt auch ( -182gr im Vergleich zum Satz Ikon)


----------



## alvis (6. April 2020)

Die Kombi fahre ich am
Psycho-Path auch....
Der Race ist ein echtes Grip-Monster

Tolle Kombi


----------



## Panigale1299 (6. April 2020)

alvis schrieb:


> Die Kombi fahre ich am
> Psycho-Path auch....
> Der Race ist ein echtes Grip-Monster
> 
> Tolle Kombi



Richtig Klasse! Bin gespannt wie der Grip und vor allem der Rollwiderstand sich verhält. Werde heute gleich die Reifen montieren und danach das Rad nochmals wiegen. Rechnerisch liegen wir jetzt bei rund 10,10-10,15kg und das finde ich nicht so übel...


----------



## alvis (6. April 2020)

Cool,

Rollwiederstand beim Speed ist ein Traum, der Race bremst ein wenig.
Aber die Kombi ist schon geil...

Ich bekomme mei Thrill-Hill in 14 Tagen, aber auch erstmal mit dem Ikon .....wegen der Optik....

Das Bike wird der Knaller,  ihr dürft gespannt sein


----------



## Panigale1299 (6. April 2020)

alvis schrieb:


> Cool,
> 
> Rollwiederstand beim Speed ist ein Traum, der Race bremst ein wenig.
> Aber die Kombi ist schon geil...
> ...


Richtig gut  Bin gespannt was du zu den Ikon´s berichten wirst. Vor allem was du mit dem Trillhill vor hast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrishan (7. April 2020)

Hi zusammen! Da noch nicht so viele Bilder von Thrill Hills hier im Forum rumgeistern, möchte ich mal mein Neues zeigen. Basis ist das Thrill Hill 2 in L. Zu den Fahreigenschaften kann ich noch nicht viel sagen, da ich bisher nur ne Runde mit der Familie gefahren bin. Grüße


----------



## Panigale1299 (8. April 2020)

Chrishan schrieb:


> Hi zusammen! Da noch nicht so viele Bilder von Thrill Hills hier im Forum rumgeistern, möchte ich mal mein Neues zeigen. Basis ist das Thrill Hill 2 in L. Zu den Fahreigenschaften kann ich noch nicht viel sagen, da ich bisher nur ne Runde mit der Familie gefahren bin. Grüße



Das schwarze ist auch extrem sexy. Ich meine man kann die Carbon Strukturen sehen, stimmt das?


----------



## Chrishan (8. April 2020)

Ein wenig scheint es durch. Bei meinem älteren Mr Big von Rose konnte man die Carbon lagen deutlicher sehen. Vielleicht helfen dir Bilder...


----------



## Panigale1299 (9. April 2020)

Ah das find ich extrem gut... Wenn ich das vorher gewusst hätte, wäre es vielleicht das schwarze geworden 

Ich konnte gestern meine neuen Reifen von Wolfpack testen. Ich habe nun auf einer Notubes Crest mit 23mm Innenweite am Vorderreifen die WP Race in 2,25" (1,6bar, Breite 56,3mm) und am Hinterrad den Speed in 2,25" (1,7bar, Breite 55,8mm) montiert. Der erste Eindruck war extrem gut und der hat sich auch nach der Ausfahrt bestätigt.
Die Reifen rollen deutlich besser wie die Maxxis Ikon und gerade der Vorderreifen vermittelt mir endlich das Gefühl, welches ich so vermisst habe. 
Es war auf jeden Fall die richtige Entscheidung die Reifen zu tauschen, dazu kommt dass die schwarzen Reifen besser ins Gesamtbild passen.


----------



## alvis (9. April 2020)

Panigale1299 schrieb:


> Ah das find ich extrem gut... Wenn ich das vorher gewusst hätte, wäre es vielleicht das schwarze geworden



Hey ,
das grün ist doch super.
Ich beneide immer die  die sich für Farbe entscheiden. 
Ich habe als ich mein Psycho-Path bestellt habe das Vorhaben gehabt das damals grüne zu nehmen.

Während der Konfiguration in der Biketown habe  ich mich dann doch für das "helle schwarz" entschieden .

Nur das Thrill-Hill wird etwas anders.

@Panigale1299 
das Bike ist super ,die Reifen sind die richtige Entscheidung


----------



## Walsumer1980 (9. April 2020)

Sinan79 schrieb:


> An meiner schwarzen war auch keine Folie dran ?, habe aber nachträglich selber welche angebracht.



Hab nich das Thrill Hill,aber hab mir letztens das Count Solo 3 geholt und da war die Folie in der Tasche wo die ganzen Papiere drin waren.

Mir wurd gesagt,dass die Folie nicht mehr von Rosen beklebt wird,weil es vielen nicht gefällt.

Ich habse auch nich dran gemacht,auf mattschwarz sah das ziemlich billig aus?


----------



## nestor (10. April 2020)

Anbei einige Bilder meines Thrill Hill 4. Ich habe mich am Ende für die schwarze Variante entschieden, finde die mint Variante aber auch recht fesch. Das Rad in oranger Lackierung wäre mein Favorit gewesen, aber ist ja nicht bestellbar. Ich habe die FOX Transfer Variostütze genommen, ich möchte diese Teile nicht missen. Ansonsten ist das Bike eigentlich standardmäßig konfiguriert. Tubeless mache ich noch, derweil fahre ich die Maxxis noch zu Ende, danach bin ich für gute Tipps zu Reifen, die leicht, pannensicher und gut rollend sind, immer dankbar. Ich habe mich auch bemüht in der Trockenheit einige Gatschlöcher zu finden, damit ich diese häßliche Skinwall der Reifen nicht mehr sehen muss.
Bergauf bin ich von dem Bike schwer begeistert, es klettert sensationell. Bergab muss ich mich wieder daran gewöhnen, dass ich nun weniger Federweg zur Verfügung habe. Außerdem hatte ich im Herbst einen heftigen Bikecrash mit mehreren Knochenbrüchen, habe noch ein wenig eine Bremse im Kopf. Vielleicht eh kein Fehler.


----------



## Maik_aus_W (10. April 2020)

Hm, ich fand das die Reifen mit den hellen Rändern toll aussehen. Mal was Anderes... 
Aber wichtig ist ja das sich der Fahrer wohlfühlt.


----------



## alvis (10. April 2020)

Maik_aus_W schrieb:


> Hm, ich fand das die Reifen mit den hellen Rändern toll aussehen. Mal was Anderes...
> Aber wichtig ist ja das sich der Fahrer wohlfühlt.



Ich habe die auch wegen der Optik mitbestellt.....
Ggf. tausche ich später gegen 
Cross-&Race-King
oder 
Wolfpack Speed

Cool wäre der Aspen als Skinwall....

Aber erstmal heißt es auf das Bike warten....


----------



## Huegelreiter_ (13. April 2020)

Waaas - "nicht so viele Bilder vom Thrill Hill"... das lasse ich mir nicht zweimal sagen. ;-)

Hier mal ein Foto mit Beladung:





Rose Thrill Hill im Atlas Mountain Race auf flickr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anubis82 (21. April 2020)

Hallo,

wieviel Zähne sind bei einer 1-fach Kurbel (Sram XX1 Eagle Dub, Shimano XTR M9100-1) maximal möglich? Gemäß Aussage Rose beträgt die maximale Zahnzahl 32.

Wie verhält sich das ganze mit einer 2-fach Kurbel?

Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## alvis (21. April 2020)

Anubis82 schrieb:


> wieviel Zähne sind bei einer 1-fach Kurbel (Sram XX1 Eagle Dub, Shimano XTR M9100-1) maximal möglich? Gemäß Aussage Rose beträgt die maximale Zahnzahl 32.



Möglich sind bei Sram und Shimano bis 38....
Laut Rose geht auf's Bike bis 36


----------



## wolfkogel (21. April 2020)

Was ist denn das Problem mit größeren Kettenblättern? Erschließt sich mir nicht. Im Übrigen ist Rose generell sehr vorsichtig. Reifenfreigabe bis 2.25, ich hab 2.4 mit reichlich Restplatz montiert.


----------



## Anubis82 (21. April 2020)

Ich hatte bei Rose angefragt wieviel Zähne seitens Rose beim Thrill Hill freigegeben sind und die Antwort per Email war 32 Zähne.
Deshalb die Frage wieviel Zähne maximal möglich sind da mir 32 Zähne zu wenig sind.

Ich danke für die Antworten, mit 36 Zähnen kann ich leben, jetzt nur noch die Entscheidung treffen ob es das 4er oder 6er wird.

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe ?


----------



## Panigale1299 (22. April 2020)

Also ich fahre 34 Zähne auf der XX1 Kurbel und da ist wirklich reichlich Platz. Ohne es getestet zu haben, lassen sich Sram Kurbeln mit 36 Zähne zu montieren. Aber 36 Zähne ist schon eine Ansage 

Bezüglich der Reifen muss man sagen, dass der Hinterbau nicht der Breiteste ist. Ich fahre aktuell Wolfpack Speed in 2,25, Stollenbreite ca. 57mm - Hier hab ich nich rund 6mm pro Seite frei zum Rahmen. Bei 2,4" wird es sicherlich schon eng, aber auch nicht problematisch. 

Rose ist hier wirklich sehr verhalten mit den Aussagen.


----------



## Michl63 (23. April 2020)

Ich hatte von rose eine Info oval bis 34 Zähne und rund bis 36 Zähne am Thrill Hill


----------



## nestor (26. April 2020)

Habe jetzt auch auf die Wolfpack Reifen und Tubeless umgerüstet, fährt sich hervorragend. Das Bike macht ir immer mehr Spaß.


----------



## Panigale1299 (27. April 2020)

nestor schrieb:


> Habe jetzt auch auf die Wolfpack Reifen und Tubeless umgerüstet, fährt sich hervorragend. Das Bike macht ir immer mehr Spaß.


Welche Reifen hattest du zuvor montiert bzw. welche Reifen von Wolfpack hast du gewählt?
Ich bin noch immer sehr zufrieden mit der WP Kombi Race und Speed. Die Reifen fühlen sich so an, wie man es erwartet und wie ich mit wünsche.


----------



## styl0 (27. April 2020)

alvis schrieb:


> Cool,
> 
> Rollwiederstand beim Speed ist ein Traum, der Race bremst ein wenig.
> Aber die Kombi ist schon geil...
> ...



Die Zeit ist rum, wir wollen Bilder sehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nestor (27. April 2020)

Panigale1299 schrieb:


> Welche Reifen hattest du zuvor montiert bzw. welche Reifen von Wolfpack hast du gewählt?
> Ich bin noch immer sehr zufrieden mit der WP Kombi Race und Speed. Die Reifen fühlen sich so an, wie man es erwartet und wie ich mit wünsche.


Habe mir Race und Speed bestellt, die kamen sogar in Corona Zeiten schnell in Wien an. Vorher hatte ich die Original Maxxis oben. Finde die Wolfpack Reifen wirklich gut, rollen für mich hervorragend und halten auch gut her.


----------



## Panigale1299 (28. April 2020)

nestor schrieb:


> Habe mir Race und Speed bestellt, die kamen sogar in Corona Zeiten schnell in Wien an. Vorher hatte ich die Original Maxxis oben. Finde die Wolfpack Reifen wirklich gut, rollen für mich hervorragend und halten auch gut her.



Selbe Kombi habe ich ebenfalls montiert
Wo bist du den in Wien mit deinem Thrillhill unterwegs? Ich komme aus dem Bezirk Eisenstadt, also nicht soo weit entfernt von dir.

Der April war für mich ein vergleichsweises starkes Monat mit ~400km und 10.500hm. Bin noch immer sehr zufrieden mit dem Rose Bike und vermisse eigentlich nichts, außer die Möglichkeit eine zweite Flasche zu montieren.
Verbesserungspotenzial gibt es meiner Meinung nach bei den Laufräder. Die Crest sind nicht schlecht, aber ich werde das Gefühl nicht los, dass diese eher auf der "weichen" Seite stehen. Aus diesem Grund würde ich gerne nochmals upgraden und da sind mir die Pancho Pride Laufräder in den Sinn gekommen. Mit unter 1200g leicht und sicherlich steifer als die 1400g schweren Crest.  Mal sehn...


----------



## nestor (6. Mai 2020)

Eigentlich klassisch im Wienerwald, da ich direkt in Währing wohne und in 5 Minuten im Wald bin. Der zweite Flsschenhalter geht mir auch ab, ich finde auch, dass die Position des Flaschenhalters zu tief ist, geht aber wohl nicht anders am Rahmen. Die Wolfpack Reifen finde ich sehr gut, im Vergleich zu den 2.4er und noch breiter, die ich früher am Radon Slide hatte, sind die 2.2er ja fast zierlich. Geht aber gut. Du könntest Dir bei Klempner Wheels welche machen lassen, die sitzen in Niederösterreich und haben einen exzellenten Ruf. Ich habe derzeit keine Änderungswünsche, ich will nur fahren ;o)


----------



## nidecker (9. Mai 2020)

Bisher war ich hier nur Mitleser,gestern aber mein Rose Thrill Hill 4 Gr.L bekommen. 
Gewicht im Lieferzustand 10,47kg (ohne Pedale). 
Nach heutigem Umbau:Conti Crossking Bernstein ,Sattel Ergon und Pedale XTR nun
Gewicht bei 10,7kg.
Morgen folgt erste Ausfahrt??.
Anbei Bilder.


----------



## Panigale1299 (12. Mai 2020)

nidecker schrieb:


> Bisher war ich hier nur Mitleser,gestern aber mein Rose Thrill Hill 4 Gr.L bekommen.
> Gewicht im Lieferzustand 10,47kg (ohne Pedale).
> Nach heutigem Umbau:Conti Crossking Bernstein ,Sattel Ergon und Pedale XTR nun
> Gewicht bei 10,7kg.
> ...



Sieht super stimmig aus.
Die Kashima Beschichtung passt zu den Bernstein Conti´s. 
Hier sieht man wieder, dass die FOX Suspension bisschen leichter ist wie die RS Ware.


----------



## LautSprecher (12. Mai 2020)

Panigale1299 schrieb:


> Sieht super stimmig aus.
> Die Kashima Beschichtung passt zu den Bernstein Conti´s.
> Hier sieht man wieder, dass die FOX Suspension bisschen leichter ist wie die RS Ware.



Das ändert sich allerdings mit der 2021 SID deutlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Panigale1299 (12. Mai 2020)

LautSprecher schrieb:


> Das ändert sich allerdings mit der 2021 SID deutlich.


 Das stimmt!
Ich habe meine Aussage auf meine SID Ultimate 2020 bezogen... Die neue wäre aber richtig lecker


----------



## nestor (12. Mai 2020)

nidecker schrieb:


> Bisher war ich hier nur Mitleser,gestern aber mein Rose Thrill Hill 4 Gr.L bekommen.
> Gewicht im Lieferzustand 10,47kg (ohne Pedale).
> Nach heutigem Umbau:Conti Crossking Bernstein ,Sattel Ergon und Pedale XTR nun
> Gewicht bei 10,7kg.
> ...


Na wie war die erste Ausfahrt?


----------



## nidecker (12. Mai 2020)

Perfekt. Top Bike.


----------



## Maik_aus_W (13. Mai 2020)

Da werde ich neidisch, sowohl auf das Bike als auch auf die tolle Landschaft. ?
Wir hier im Norden von Deutschland haben es da etwas weniger hoch.
Aber vielleicht wird es ja noch etwas mit Sommerurlaub in Österreich.....


----------



## shoffmeister (23. Mai 2020)

Macht es Sinn, auf XL zu gehen, wenn L bei der Probefahrt gepasst hat?

Die Frage ist nur den Geometriedaten geschuldet, denn obwohl laut Rose das L zu mir passt (188cm / 88 cm / 90kg, keine speziell langen Arme), bin ich wirklich recht zufrieden ein BMC Agonist XL gefahren, siehe unten.

Ich "befürchte", das Thrill Hill könnte eher zu klein, zu kurz sein?

Thrill Hill L:




Thrill Hill XL:





BMC Agonist (bei mir in XL):


----------



## Panigale1299 (25. Mai 2020)

shoffmeister schrieb:


> Macht es Sinn, auf XL zu gehen, wenn L bei der Probefahrt gepasst hat?
> 
> Die Frage ist nur den Geometriedaten geschuldet, denn obwohl laut Rose das L zu mir passt (188cm / 88 cm / 90kg, keine speziell langen Arme), bin ich wirklich recht zufrieden ein BMC Agonist XL gefahren, siehe unten.
> 
> ...


Ich denke du kannst auf jeden Fall beide Größen. Du hast ja die Möglichkeit, egal wie du dich entscheidest, mit Vorbau und Sattelstütze zu helfen. 
Wenn dir das L gepasst hat, nimm den L Rahmen...


----------



## nidecker (25. Mai 2020)

Körpermasse gleich wie bei dir (188cm/88cm/79kg); Mein Thrill Hill mit Gr. L passt perfekt.


----------



## Panigale1299 (25. Mai 2020)

Hallo Leute,

kurzer Zwischenbericht von meiner Seite. Das Thrillhill macht mir noch immer extrem viel Spaß. Ich konnte das Bike jetzt 2x auf dem Wexltrails sowohl Uphill als auch Downhill testen und muss sagen, wunderbar! In den Uphill Passagen klettert es effizient und in den Downhill Segmenten verleiht der Hinterbau genug Reserven. 

Gestern hatte ich die erste Panne - Bei der Jagd nach einem Uphill KOM habe ich Druckverlust im Hinterreifen festgestellt. Jedoch habe ich keine Leckage und Milch Austritt gefunden. Reifen wieder aufgepumpt und Richtung Zuhause gefahren - Nach dem Waschen habe ich den Fehler gefunden -> Die Felgen sind gerissen und ich vermute, dass dort die Luft ausgetreten ist. 

Es ist Schade, dass die Felgen nur ca 1.200km gehalten ohne Renneinsatz gehalten haben. Aktuell ist nur die Hintere gerissen. Ich habe Superlight Bikeparts bereits kontaktiert und warte nun auf ein Angebot meine Laufräder auf 25mm Carbon Felgen upzugraden. Mal sehn was dabei raus kommt. Warum durch diese Risse so viel Luft ausgetreten ist konnte ich noch nicht feststellen. Milch war auf alle Fälle noch genügend in den Reifen.





Ich habe mir in diesem Zuge gleich die Reifen genauer angesehen und konnte dort keine Beschädigung feststellen. Die Pannensicherheit der Reifen ist auf jeden Fall gut - An der Seitenwand sieht man, dass er einige Steine seitlich abgekommen hat. Die Laufleistung wird jedoch nicht allzu hoch sein, der Reifen hat nun 650km und ca 15.000hm hinter sich und das Profil in der Mitte hat deutlich gelitten. Die Performance und der Grip ist dennoch gut. 

SRAM Eagle XX1 Kette nach 1.200km - 40.000hm
Werde diese bald wechseln um die Kassette zu schonen. Das Bild zeigt die Innenseite - Außen ist die Beschichtung noch vollständig erhalten.


----------



## alvis (27. Mai 2020)

So zusammen,

hier schon mal ein kleiner Vorgeschmack


----------



## Panigale1299 (28. Mai 2020)

alvis schrieb:


> So zusammen,
> 
> hier schon mal ein kleiner Vorgeschmack
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1052737


Sieht sensationell aus! Kommt das so von Rose?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alvis (28. Mai 2020)

Panigale1299 schrieb:


> Sieht sensationell aus! Kommt das so von Rose?



Mit ein wenig Eigeninitiative


----------



## styl0 (28. Mai 2020)

Ich bin gespannt. Sonderlackierung...


----------



## alvis (28. Mai 2020)




----------



## Maik_aus_W (29. Mai 2020)

Sehr schick ?


----------



## alvis (29. Mai 2020)




----------



## alvis (29. Mai 2020)

Ich muss die Bilder einfach hier posten....
Das ist ein Traum geworden


----------



## shoffmeister (29. Mai 2020)

Wie nun? Dunkelgrün, dunkelblau, oder doch fliederfarben? Das Metallic bleibt ja immerhin!

Hier schreibt übrigens die Bewunderung für diese Knaller-Lackierung, das sieht frisch geschniegelt und gestriegelt auf den Fotos sehr ansprechend aus.

Ich wünsche dir, dass die Performance in deinem Einsatzgebiet der Optik entspricht.


----------



## alvis (30. Mai 2020)

shoffmeister schrieb:


> Hier schreibt übrigens die Bewunderung für diese Knaller-Lackierung, das sieht frisch geschniegelt und gestriegelt auf den Fotos sehr ansprechend aus.



Danke dir....
eigentlich finde ich das Bike echt zu schade zum fahren?

Am Dienstag habe ich nochmal einen Termin beim Fotografen, danach kann ich es dann krachen lassen.
Ich bin so froh das Rose sich dann doch dazu entschieden hat XL zu machen...


----------



## Maik_aus_W (30. Mai 2020)

Wie bist du denn an diese Lackierung gekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alvis (30. Mai 2020)

Maik_aus_W schrieb:


> Wie bist du denn an diese Lackierung gekommen?


über einen Lackierer.....
Sowas schwebte mir schon länger im Kopf rum.....
Da habe ich es einfach machen lassen....
Mit sehr geilem Ergebnis wie ich finde.....
Eigentlich gehört das in die Vitrine


----------



## alvis (31. Mai 2020)

Moin in die Runde,

auf einmal macht man sich sogar Gedanken über den Flaschenhalter.
Beim Hardtail fahre ich schlicht ,leicht ,schwarz und Carbon.

Beim Thrill-Hill mache ich mir auf einmal Gedanken über so ein Detail.








mein Favorit ist im Moment der
King Cage.....
Was mein ihr


----------



## Walsumer1980 (31. Mai 2020)

alvis schrieb:


> über einen Lackierer.....
> Sowas schwebte mir schon länger im Kopf rum.....
> Da habe ich es einfach machen lassen....
> Mit sehr geilem Ergebnis wie ich finde.....
> Eigentlich gehört das in die Vitrine



Was bezahlt man für sone Lackierung?


----------



## alvis (31. Mai 2020)

Walsumer1980 schrieb:


> Was bezahlt man für sone Lackierung?



Je nachdem ob Uni oder Effekt + Details 
zwischen 300-600€
da liegt es aber auch am Lackierer.


----------



## Walsumer1980 (31. Mai 2020)

alvis schrieb:


> Je nachdem ob Uni oder Effekt + Details
> zwischen 300-600€
> da liegt es aber auch am Lackierer.



OK, danke, für son Ergebniss geht der Preis ja klar??


----------



## nestor (7. Juni 2020)

Sieht wirklich sehr schön aus!! Gratuliere, super umgesetzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Huegelreiter_ (7. Juni 2020)

Geile Lackierung, auf jeden Fall! 
Lackierung + 3, XL-Rahmen - 1 (aber wat mut, dat mut halt) ... immer noch +2 ;-)


----------



## Huegelreiter_ (7. Juni 2020)

alvis schrieb:


> mein Favorit ist im Moment der
> King Cage.....
> Was mein ihr



Bei deiner Lackierung könnte der King Cage passen. Müsste man aber wirklich mal ranhalten.
Finde es zu Schade, dass er nicht in Schwarz erhältlich ist. Sonst hätte ich ihn ohne zu Zögern an mein Thrill Hill geschraubt. Funktion ist tadellos. Habe 3 davon an meinem Gravelbike. Flaschen werden sicher gehalten und gehen trotzdem geschmeidig rein und raus. Auch seitlich.


----------



## alvis (7. Juni 2020)

Ist der King Cage geworden,
war heute die erste Runde los zum einbremsen.
Was ein geiles Bike


----------



## Huegelreiter_ (7. Juni 2020)

alvis schrieb:


> Ist der King Cage geworden,
> war heute die erste Runde los zum einbremsen.
> Was ein geiles Bike


Hmm, er müsste entweder weiss sein, weil er direkt über dem Rose Schriftzug zu liegen kommt... oder schwarz. 

Wie dem auch sei - viel Freude mit dem Rad.


----------



## Maik_aus_W (7. Juni 2020)

Ab zum Lackierer mit dem King Cafe....


----------



## alvis (7. Juni 2020)

Huegelreiter_ schrieb:


> Wie dem auch sei - viel Freude mit dem Rad.


Vielen Dank....


Maik_aus_W schrieb:


> zum Lackierer mit dem King Cafe


Nee....der bleibt so wie er ist ?


----------



## christian27884 (8. Juni 2020)

Hallo, könnt Ihr mir sagen ob Rose das Rad bereits Tubeless oder mit Schlauch ausliefert?
Danke


----------



## alvis (9. Juni 2020)

christian27884 schrieb:


> Hallo, könnt Ihr mir sagen ob Rose das Rad bereits Tubeless oder mit Schlauch ausliefert?
> Danke



Hey,

das Bike wird wie bei jedem anderen Hersteller auch mit Schläuchen ausgeliefert.


----------



## christian27884 (10. Juni 2020)

Ok, danke


----------



## alvis (11. Juni 2020)

Moin zusammen,

Mein Bike wurde nochmal in rechte Licht gerückt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matsch (17. Juni 2020)

Ist bekannt, ob ein "überarbeitetes" Thrill Hill im neuen Jahr kommt? Vielleicht mit zweiten Flaschenhalter ?


----------



## alvis (17. Juni 2020)

matsch schrieb:


> Ist bekannt, ob ein "überarbeitetes" Thrill Hill im neuen Jahr kommt? Vielleicht mit zweiten Flaschenhalter ?



besser nicht, dann muss ich ja nochmal neu kaufen


----------



## janjansenn (18. Juni 2020)

matsch schrieb:


> Ist bekannt, ob ein "überarbeitetes" Thrill Hill im neuen Jahr kommt? Vielleicht mit zweiten Flaschenhalter ?


Das würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## styl0 (18. Juni 2020)

janjansenn schrieb:


> Das würde mich auch interessieren.


Mich auch, allerdings würde ich _vermuten, _dass man sich bei Rose erstmal dem Psycho Patch oder Count Solo widmet. Fände ich auch nicht verkehrt.


----------



## Panigale1299 (18. Juni 2020)

Da da Thrillhill ja erst neu gekommen ist, gehe ich davon aus, dass es soweit nicht geupdated wird. 
Aber man weiß ja nie...


----------



## janjansenn (18. Juni 2020)

Panigale1299 schrieb:


> Da da Thrillhill ja erst neu gekommen ist, gehe ich davon aus, dass es soweit nicht geupdated wird.
> Aber man weiß ja nie...


Du würdest dich bloß ärgern, nachdem du dir deins erst aufgebaut hast.


----------



## matsch (18. Juni 2020)

Mir geht es ja wirklich nur um zwei Blindnieten. Der Rest kann gleich bleiben 
Gibt es eigentlich Erfahrung zur Bearbeitungsgeschwindigkeit von Defekten /Reklamationen bei Rose? Sind die fähiger als z.B. Canyon, wo man gern mal ewig warten muss..


----------



## Panigale1299 (18. Juni 2020)

janjansenn schrieb:


> Du würdest dich bloß ärgern, nachdem du dir deins erst aufgebaut hast.


 Ja klar! Bin ja in der selben Situation


----------



## Panigale1299 (18. Juni 2020)

matsch schrieb:


> Mir geht es ja wirklich nur um zwei Blindnieten. Der Rest kann gleich bleiben
> Gibt es eigentlich Erfahrung zur Bearbeitungsgeschwindigkeit von Defekten /Reklamationen bei Rose? Sind die fähiger als z.B. Canyon, wo man gern mal ewig warten muss..



Ich denke die müssten danach beide Flaschenhalter neu platzieren, da beim M und L Rahmen nicht viel Platz für 2 Flaschen vorhanden sind. Aber ich weiß was du meinst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfkogel (18. Juni 2020)

matsch schrieb:


> Mir geht es ja wirklich nur um zwei Blindnieten. Der Rest kann gleich bleiben
> Gibt es eigentlich Erfahrung zur Bearbeitungsgeschwindigkeit von Defekten /Reklamationen bei Rose? Sind die fähiger als z.B. Canyon, wo man gern mal ewig warten muss..



Na ja, über die Bearbeitungszeit kann ich noch nichts sagen. Aber eh da mal jemand reagiert, das dauert aktuell schon sehr lange. Meine 3 Monate alte SID ist defekt, 1,5 Wochen überhaupt keine Reaktion auf e-Mail. Telefon im Service immer besetzt oder Warteschleife. Nach Messenger-Kontakt auf FB ging es dann plötzlich schnell: Retourenlabel für ausgebaute Federgabel bekommen und Gabel zu Rose geschickt. Jetzt heißt es warten, wahrscheinlich ca. 3 Wochen...


----------



## nidecker (3. Juli 2020)

Da bei meinen Unterlagen von Rose keine Angabe zu den Drehmomenten der Hinterbaulager dabei war, habe ich diese bei Rose angefragt.Anbei die Datei.


----------



## Panigale1299 (3. Juli 2020)

nidecker schrieb:


> Da bei meinen Unterlagen von Rose keine Angabe zu den Drehmomenten der Hinterbaulager dabei war, habe ich diese bei Rose angefragt.Anbei die Datei.



Perfekte Doku! Hätte wirklich dabei sein sollen.

Danke dafür.


----------



## Whatsinparadise (24. Juli 2020)

Nabend,

ich schleich auch gerade um das TH herum... Gefällt mir ausnehmend gut. Hab selber noch ein altes AL-WERKS von 2008, das immer noch seinen Dienst tut. aber jetzt soll es mal was neues sein!
Was mich wundert, der Konfigurator geht irgendwie nicht...
Ich find's extrem gut, dass Rose einen Standardrahmen für ein Modell hat und man sein Bike so gestalten kann, wie es einem gefällt. Wahrscheinlich schenke ich es mir zu Weihnachten!


----------



## nestor (5. August 2020)

Habe das Thrill Hill mal ein wenig artfremd in Schladming bewegt, hat durchaus Spaß gemacht


----------



## Panigale1299 (2. November 2020)

Winter ist auch Schrauberzeit. Für mich heißt es große Inspektion inklusive lower leg Service an der Gabel.
Gefahren wurde das Bike nun ca 3.800km und 90.000hm. 

- Gabelservice war zwingend erforderlich, siehe Bilder
Catridge habe ich nicht angegriffen, da die Dämpfung gut funktioniert und hier über ein Upgrade auf die neue RS RaceDay Kartusche nachgedacht wird. 

- Wippe gereinigt und festgestellt, dass diese echt schwer ist. Interessant wäre eine Version aus Carbon ähnlich der von Orbea. Aber der Kostenaufwand wäre sicherlich immens und der Gewinn des Gewichtes gering.

- Innenlager und Lenkkopf gereinigt und gefettet

geplante Gewichtsreduktion für 2021
) Radsporttechnik Müller Laufrad mit 25mm Carbon Felgen <1.200g (Lieferung Dezember)
) vorhandene Sid Ultimate auf neue RockShox Raceday Kartusche -139g
) Umbau von OneLoc auf TwistLoc Remote -40g und Platz für mögliche versenkbare Sattelstütze
) Fahrer -5kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Panigale1299 (9. November 2020)

Weiter geht´s mit dem Umbau meines - Ich wollte endlich den Rahmen ohne Anbauteile messen und ich denke mein Rahmen ist eher auf der schweren Seite des Lebens angesiedelt.
Rahmen Thrillhill M, moss green 1961 Gramm ohne Dämpfer. Hier sieht man, dass einige andere Hersteller den Rahmen deutlich leichter herstellen. Aber ich bin zufrieden   
Der Dämpfer wiegt übrigens mit einem zusätzlichen Token 337 Gramm

Des weiteren habe ich entdeckt, dass die zweite Crest Felge gebrochen ist und ebenfalls die schwere Allmountain Felge Arch leichte Risse aufweist. Anscheinend bin ich zu fett  

Die Tage sollen noch ein paar Teile eintrudeln...


----------



## alvis (9. November 2020)

Panigale1299 schrieb:


> Weiter geht´s mit dem Umbau meines - Ich wollte endlich den Rahmen ohne Anbauteile messen und ich denke mein Rahmen ist eher auf der schweren Seite des Lebens angesiedelt.
> Rahmen Thrillhill M, moss green 1961 Gramm ohne Dämpfer. Hier sieht man, dass einige andere Hersteller den Rahmen deutlich leichter herstellen. Aber ich bin zufrieden


Cool das du das hier rein setzt, das verfolge ich gerne mal mit.

Das der Rahmen nicht der leichteste ist ,ist schade aber dafür auf Haltbarkeit gebaut. 
Mein Psychopath ist auch nicht mega leicht, dafür aber unverwüstlich. 
Baust du noch ne Sid SL ein?
Da überlege ich auch noch....


----------



## Huegelreiter_ (9. November 2020)

Panigale1299 schrieb:


> Des weiteren habe ich entdeckt, dass die zweite Crest Felge gebrochen ist und ebenfalls die schwere Allmountain Felge Arch leichte Risse aufweist. Anscheinend bin ich zu fett



Keine guten Vorboten für das Unterfangen, noch leichtere Laufräder zu verwenden. 
Spannend, was du da alles machst. Mit Lager- und Dämpfertechnik am MTB müsste ich mich auch mal auseinandersetzen. Wenigstens mit den Lagern, um die mal komplett zu säubern.

Und leichter würde ich mein Thrill Hill ja auch gerne machen. Aber so wie es ist, ist es eigentlich super funktional. Z.B. dachte ich bis vor einiger Zeit, dass ich auf dieses Remote-Lock der Federung eigentlich verzichten könnte. Nur überflüssiges Gewicht und störende Kabel. Und ich finde, ich kann auch mit offenem Hinterbau selbst auf Asphalt wunderbar klettern. Habe dann aber gemerkt, dass ich bei Speed in der Ebene dann doch sehr zu schätzen weiss, mit einem Daumendruck Front und Heck zu zumachen.

Ich habe für mich eigentlich nur Kassette: XTR anstelle der originalen XT, Reifen (nur Bedingt und je nach Einsatz - ansonsten geht Funktion in Form von Traktion, Rollwiderstand, Tubelesseignung und Pannensicherheit vor den letzten Gramm) und Laufräder identifiziert. Und auch bei Laufrädern ist es so - wäre auch nur für die Eitelkeit. Denn die wahren Einsätze für mein Thrill Hill sind dann eher die, wo man auch bei Laufrädern kein Risiko eingehen möchte.


----------



## Panigale1299 (9. November 2020)

alvis schrieb:


> Cool das du das hier rein setzt, das verfolge ich gerne mal mit.
> 
> Das der Rahmen nicht der leichteste ist ,ist schade aber dafür auf Haltbarkeit gebaut.
> Mein Psychopath ist auch nicht mega leicht, dafür aber unverwüstlich.
> ...



Wenn schon mal alles zerlegt ist, bietet sich das an alles zu wiegen und dokumentieren.
Richtig, der Rahmen ist nicht richtig leicht, dafür hält er einiges aus. Ich bin auch sehr zufrieden mit dem Rahmen. Das Bike fährt sich sehr ausgewogen stabil und klettert gut.
WAs noch aufgefallen ist, vielleicht ist es auch normal, dass der Hinterbau aktiv mit flext und nicht direkt über die Umlenkung / Dämpfer geht. 

Ich habe überlegt eine SID SL zu kaufen, die war mit aber zu teuer dazu kommt, dass ich eine Raceday Kartusche vergleichsweiße günstig bekommen kann. Diese spart ca. 130g, was doch nicht so wenig ist und ich in einem akzeptablen Bereich komme. 

Die Rechnung ergibt mit dem aktuellen LRS 10.138 Gramm und mit dem neuem LRS sollten es ca. 9.900 Gramm werden.


----------



## Panigale1299 (9. November 2020)

Huegelreiter_ schrieb:


> Keine guten Vorboten für das Unterfangen, noch leichtere Laufräder zu verwenden.
> Spannend, was du da alles machst. Mit Lager- und Dämpfertechnik am MTB müsste ich mich auch mal auseinandersetzen. Wenigstens mit den Lagern, um die mal komplett zu säubern.
> 
> Und leichter würde ich mein Thrill Hill ja auch gerne machen. Aber so wie es ist, ist es eigentlich super funktional. Z.B. dachte ich bis vor einiger Zeit, dass ich auf dieses Remote-Lock der Federung eigentlich verzichten könnte. Nur überflüssiges Gewicht und störende Kabel. Und ich finde, ich kann auch mit offenem Hinterbau selbst auf Asphalt wunderbar klettern. Habe dann aber gemerkt, dass ich bei Speed in der Ebene dann doch sehr zu schätzen weiss, mit einem Daumendruck Front und Heck zu zumachen.
> ...



Aktuell wiege ich ca. 85kg - Ziel für 2021 ist der Verlust von ca. 4kg
Meine Recherchen haben ergeben, dass nicht mein Gewicht oder die Fahrweiße, sondern eher die Stans Felgen das Problem an sich sind. Vor allem die Crest ist bekannt für Risse und Co.

Grundsätzlich verfolge ich das selbe Ziel wie du. Das Bike muss nicht extrem leicht sein, ich möchte nicht andauert irgendwo rumstehen wegen Defekt oder Platten etc. Daher verwende ich auch Komponenten die eher etwas aushalten und Pannensicher sind z.B. Pedale und Reifen.

Meine nun ausgewählten Carbon Laufräder sind vom Hersteller für 110kg Systemgewicht ausgelegt, da ich nicht mal 100kg bekomme, sollte das klappen.

Zum Thema Remote Lockout kann ich deine Abneigung bezüglich der Bowdenzüge nachvollziehen. Mir geht´s genauso!
Auch ein Grund warum ich mit gegen eine versenkbare Sattelstütze und eine konventionelle Schaltung entschieden habe.
Fun Fact bei Rockshox suspension
Twistloc 71,5 Gramm
OneLoc ca 125 Gramm

So habe ich ebenfalls rund 50 Gramm sparen können und es sieht cleaner aus. 

Abschließen muss man sagen das wir ein cooles und schnelles MTB fahren.


----------



## Panigale1299 (11. November 2020)

Hi zusammen,
Eine aktuelle Übersicht von mir - evtl. ist das ein oder andere Gewicht auf Eure Bike´s übertragbar.
Gemessen wird es am Schluss - aktuell ist es noch teilzerlegt.


BeschreibungArtikelGewicht (g)RahmenROSE ThrillHill M1.961​SteuersatzAcros AiX - 333 Steuersatz - IS42/4860​Laufrad VRNoTubes Crest MK3 mit Newmen Hub648​Laufrad HRNoTubes Arch MK3 mit Newmen Hub + XD Driver816​Bremse VRSRAM Level Ultimate Carbon237​Bremse HRSRAM Level Ultimate Carbon255​Bremsscheibe VRSRAM Rotor Bremsscheibe 160mm99​Bremsscheibe HRSRAM Rotor Bremsscheibe 160mm99​SchraubenBremsscheiben M5x6mm Titan 12 Stück14​SattelSQLab 612 Ergo Carbon155​KurbelSRAM Eagle XX1 AXS 175mm294​KurbelSRAM Eagle XX1 Kettenblatt 34T60​InnenlagerSRAM DUB Pressfit 3091​KassetteSRAM Eagle XX1 10-50 rainbow366​KetteSRAM Eagle XX1 Kette264​SchaltungSRAM Eagle XX1 AXS Controller81​SchaltungSRAM Eagle XX1 AXS Schaltwerk inkl. Akku365​LenkerSyncros Fraser IC SL 740mm 90mm244​LenkerGarmin Halterung mit A Head Kappe - Alu Schraube M6x4022​SattelstützeUD- Carbon 31,6 / 400mm162​SattelstützeKlemme Alu18​GriffeESI GRIPS Chunky40​PedaleShimano XTR M9000 race308​GabelRockShox SID Ultimate - tuned1.459​DämpfungRockShox Twistloc72​DämpferRockShox Deluxe RT3337​FlaschenhalterSyncros Tailer Cage 1.0 Carbon rechts30​Reifen VRWolfpack Race 2.25660​Reifen HRWolfpack Speed 2.25600​AchseRockShox Maxle31​AchseDT SWISS Steckachse Boost HR RWS MTB mit Hebel | 12x148 mm X-1264​VentileTubeless 2x8​DichtmittelTubeless Milch120​DiversesSchrauben, Fett, Luft usw.60​Gewicht Gesamt gerechnet10.100​


----------



## Panigale1299 (16. November 2020)

Wochenende war wieder ein bisschen Zeit um die letzte Änderungen am Bike vorzunehmen und Gewichte zu prüfen.

) Newmen Torque Cap für Montage an der Gabel - Erleichtert den Einbau +2 Gramm

) Umbau von Charger 2 RLC auf 2021er Raceday Kartusche -130 Gramm
Wahnsinn wie leicht die neue Kartusche gegenüber der Alten ist! Ich hoffe mir keine Einbußen bei der Performance.

Des weiteren konnte ich Titan Achsen für meine Shimano XTR Pedale ersteigert, diese sollen nun 40 Gramm Gewicht verlieren. Hier nutze ich gleich die Chance um die Lager neu zu fetten.
Grundsätzlich geht es jetzt Richtung Endspurt und hoffentlich bald zurück in den Wald.

Gestern konnte ich noch eine 30mm Felge in den Hinterbau stecken und die Freigängigkeit prüfen - Ein Wolfpack Speed in 2.4" hat auf einer 30mm DT Swiss Felge ca. 60-61mm Breite. Der Hinterbau ist mit seinen 73mm somit Breit genug um den gewünschten Reifen zu benutzten. Seitens Rose sind nur 2,3" Reifen zugelassen.


----------



## Panigale1299 (23. November 2020)

Hallo Jungs,

Langsam aber doch ist der Umbau für die Saison 2021 fertig. Aktuell fehlen nur noch die Titan Achsen für die XTR Pedale und der Carbon Laufradsatz.

Gewicht aktuell 9,90kg inkl. Flaschenhalter jedoch ohne Milch im Vorderrad und ohne Remote Kappe für die Gabel. 
Ausgestattet mit den Alu Laufradsatz und Speed 2,2" Reifen.

BG Andreas


----------



## Pitbullfighter (28. November 2020)

Guten Tag,
welchen Lenker und welches Display hast du da verbaut?


----------



## Pitbullfighter (28. November 2020)

Pitbullfighter schrieb:


> Guten Tag,
> welchen Lenker und welches Display hast du da verbaut?


Ups,gerade in der Liste gesehen. Hat sich erledigt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Panigale1299 (30. November 2020)

Pitbullfighter schrieb:


> Ups,gerade in der Liste gesehen. Hat sich erledigt


 Kein Problem! Aktuell fahre ich eben noch den Garmin 130, evtl. wechsle ich aber auf einen Größeren.


----------



## Panigale1299 (7. Januar 2021)

Schönen guten Start ins neue Jahr!
Leider ist es hier ein bisschen still und deshalb möchte ich hier ein bisschen Leben einhauchen.

Da ich noch immer auf mein vorderes Laufrad warte, Superlight Bikeparts benötigt für eine Felge instand zusetzten ca. 8 Wochen, muss ich mich um andere Stellen am Bike kümmern.

) Gewicht und Performance an der Gabel - Leider liefert RockShox ein unvollständiges Raceday Upgrade Kit aus und kann die Fehlteile nicht nachliefern. Dadurch musste ich die Kartusche retournieren.
Nun steht eine neue Gabel im Raum, aktuell bin ich mir unschlüssig ob ich die neue SID Ultimate SL oder die SID Ultimate (35mm Standrohre, getravelt auf 100mm).
Ich habe mich intensiv mit den Auswirkung auf die Geometrie beschäftigt und bin zu dem Entschluss gekommen, dass die 44mm Offset (zu 51mm) nicht ausschlaggebend sind.

) Laufräder - Mein aktueller LRS wird mein Backup und als main LRS wird ein 30mm Carbon LRS geliefert.

) Dropperpost - Lange habe ich mich, wegen Gewicht, gegen so ein Bauteil gewehrt. Ich konnte es jetzt trotzdem testen und war positiv überrascht.
RockShox Reverb AXS 150mm Gewicht (+571 Gramm) für ein cleanes Cockpit


----------



## alvis (7. Januar 2021)

Hey @Panigale1299 

ist der Twist Lockout gut?
Ich baue mir höchstwahrscheinlich eine Sid SL Race Day an mein Psycho-Path sobald die wieder verfügbar ist.
Hast du den Twist L-O mit 
Esi-Grips kombiniert, wenn ja welche?


----------



## Panigale1299 (7. Januar 2021)

Hi Alvis,

Ich konnte den Twistloc derweil nur so testen, aber es fühlt sich super an und lässt sich wirklich easy entsperren. Ich hoffe mein Laufrad kommt bald, dann kann ich es im Wald testen. Kombiniert habe ich den Drehgriff mit den esi grips extra chunky - Die, auf dem Bild ersichtliche, Stufe spürt man nicht. Wem das nicht gefällt, kann die normalen nehmen, die haben den selben Durchmesser und es sieht optisch besser aus.
Der Twistloc ist sicherlich ein Benfit und nicht schlechter wie der Oneloc.

Die SID SL ultimate lacht mich ebenfalls an  unter 1.300 Gramm sind eine Ansage.

Gruß,
Andreas


----------



## alvis (7. Januar 2021)

Hört sich gut an,

ich war erst am überlegen die 
Sid Sl Race Day an mein 
Thrill-Hill zu bauen, aber das bleibt die Ultimate Carbon🙂

Ich werde die Sid in blau nehmen, passt bestimmt ganz gut zum schwarzen Psycho-Path


----------



## Panigale1299 (7. Januar 2021)

alvis schrieb:


> Hört sich gut an,
> 
> ich war erst am überlegen die
> Sid Sl Race Day an mein
> ...



Also rein von der Performance Sicht aus macht es sicherlich keinen Sinn.
Gewicht ist bei der SID SL interessant oder eben die steife SID mit 35mm. Daher verstehe ich deinen Gedanken die Gabel im Thillhill zu behalten.


----------



## alvis (7. Januar 2021)

Nur im Moment nirgendwo lieferbar.....
Am WE war die blaue Sid noch bei R2 zu bekommen


----------



## Panigale1299 (7. Januar 2021)

RockShox kann aktuell nicht liefern... Soll aber noch im Jänner noch soweit sein und dann können wir zuschlagen


----------



## Panigale1299 (15. Januar 2021)

Kleines Update an meinem Thrillhill - Bin gespannt ob der Rocker Paddle sich ergonomischer fährt.
Ich muss aber auch erwähnen, dass mir die originale Wippe schon sehr getaugt hat. 

Der Umbau am Controller dauerte nicht lange ~2-3min. In meinem Fall musste ich aber die MMX Schelle von rechtsbündig auf linksbündig umbauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Panigale1299 (20. März 2021)

Ist hier jemand? 

Nun habe ich es endlich geschafft mein Thrillhill für mich perfekt zu bauen.

Pedale wurde testweise auf eggbeater umgebaut - erster Test fand auf Zwift statt.
Endlich kam mein neuer LRS an - Newmen Fade Naben mit advanced XA30 Felgen, montiert wurden Wolfpack Speed in 2.4"

Waage zeigt nun 10,87kg mit Dropper Post und 10,24kg mit Carbon Sattelstütze.

Ideal wäre noch die neue SID SL in der Ultimate Ausführung, aber scheint überall vergriffen zu sein


----------



## nidecker (21. März 2021)

Auch wieder mal ein kleines Update zu meinem Thrill Hill 4 Gr.L. Reifen Update:Wolfpack Speed hi + Race vo mit Tubolito Schläuchen ansonsten Serienausstatung--10,57 kg.
Im Winter umgerüstet, erfahrungen zu  Reifen und Schläuchen folgt.


----------



## nestor (21. März 2021)

Na da wird ja eifrig gebastelt. Ich hab meines letzte Woche heuer das erste Mal bewegt, bin hier im Wienerwald gleich wieder heftig im Schlamm versunken. Ansonsten hab ich nach wie vor riesige Freude mit dem Radl. Der Umbau auf Tubeless mit den Wolfpack Reifen hat sich meiner Meinung nach total ausgezahlt, würde ich bei dem Rad jedem empfehlen (also Tubeless, Reifen sind ja Geschmackssache).


----------



## nidecker (23. März 2021)

Bin froh das ich Bike schon voriges Jahr gekauft habe. Preis von Thrill Hill 4 um 1000€ angehoben von Rose.


----------



## alvis (23. März 2021)

nidecker schrieb:


> Bin froh das ich Bike schon voriges Jahr gekauft habe. Preis von Thrill Hill 4 um 1000€ angehoben von Rose.


Wahnsinn...
Dafür jetzt mit Carbon LRS von Mavic. 
Ob der unbedingt besser ist als 
der 1501 von DT sei jetzt mal dahingestellt, auf jeden Fall das gleiche Gewicht


----------



## Pitbullfighter (25. März 2021)

nidecker schrieb:


> Bin froh das ich Bike schon voriges Jahr gekauft habe. Preis von Thrill Hill 4 um 1000€ angehoben von Rose.


Die können so viel erhöhen wie sie wollen. Wer die Verkaufsstrategie bei dem Laden mal verfolgt,könnte denken da will einer was vor die Wand fahren. Preise erhöhen und nicht liefern können ist ein No Go. Monatelang werden Kunden hingehalten und nicht beliefert,aber schon bezahlt haben. Ich Kauf da erst mal nix mehr. Corona hin oder her.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfkogel (5. April 2021)

Hi und frohe Ostern, 

dann erzähl ich mal meine Story zu meinem Thrill Hill 3.

Ich habe mein TH3 am 28.02.20 in Bocholt abgeholt. Nach 3 Monaten war erstmals der Dämpfer der RS Select defekt. Gabel eingeschickt, DHL hat sie verbummelt, nach 8 Wochen und viel Schreiberei habe ich eine neue bekommen. Nach weiteren 2 Monaten war der Dämpfer der zweiten Gabel defekt, außerdem der XT-Schalthebel. Wieder beides eingeschickt, Schalthebel wurde erstattet und nach 6 Wochen kam im November die Gabel zurück mit neuem Dämpfer. Das alles war begleitet von zahllosen Mails und zuletzt auch anwaltlichen Schreiben. Vor 2 Wochen stellte ich fest, dass es am hinteren Schaltzugauslass zu einer Rissbildung kommt, das sei nicht so tragisch, schreibt Rose. Wenn die Schwinge auf Lager wäre, könnte man die innerhalb von 2-3 Wochen wechseln. 
Des Weiteren klappert die Federgabel erneut bei Trails mit kurzen Schlägen. Und das Hauptlager ist ausgeschlagen, es hat starkes Spiel. 

Abgesehen von der Häufung der Mängel, für Schäden Teilen von RockShox und Shimano kann Rose ja nichts, geht mir der Kundenservice ziemlich auf den S..... Das ist ein Bike für knappe 3,5 K und die regen sich da so träge. 

Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, ich bin seit den 90er Jahren Rose-Kunde und war immer zufrieden. Aber dieses Bike versaut mir die Lust aufs Biken. Ich pflege und hege es, und es gefällt mir eigentlich außerordentlich gut, aber der Service versaut das alles. 

Und ich bewege das Bike artgerecht, XC und Straße, kein Bikepark, keine Stürze, nach einem Jahr und ca. 7.200 km sollte es nicht so oft kaputt sein.


----------



## Panigale1299 (7. April 2021)

wolfkogel schrieb:


> Hi und frohe Ostern,
> 
> dann erzähl ich mal meine Story zu meinem Thrill Hill 3.
> 
> ...


Es ist schon ziemlich ärgerlich und vor allem, wie du geschrieben hast, verdirbt es dir den Spaß.

Ich hatte ja Anfang März einen Defekt an der Steckachse zu verzeichnen. Heute habe ich die Info erhalten, dass ich KoLo Ersatz bekomme. Glücklicherweise habe ich mir vorab eine besorgt...

Viel Erfolg noch und vor allem wünsche ich, dass der Spaß wiederkommt.

Andreas


----------



## Walsumer1980 (7. April 2021)

Pitbullfighter schrieb:


> Die können so viel erhöhen wie sie wollen. Wer die Verkaufsstrategie bei dem Laden mal verfolgt,könnte denken da will einer was vor die Wand fahren. Preise erhöhen und nicht liefern können ist ein No Go. Monatelang werden Kunden hingehalten und nicht beliefert,aber schon bezahlt haben. Ich Kauf da erst mal nix mehr. Corona hin oder her.......


+1


----------



## alvis (17. April 2021)

Hallo Gleichgesinnte, 

ich habe mein Projekt Thrill-Hill abgeschlossen......
glaube ich....hoffe ich....
Ich habe wegen der Optik noch 
Race-King Bernstein aufgezogen,
den Lockout habe ich(wie Paginale) gegen den
Twist Lockout getauscht, ganz angenehm vom Handling.
Das Bike läuft super

Allen eine schöne und vor allem unfallfreie Saison...


----------



## Nomis-Bike (2. Mai 2021)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich möchte euch Fragen, welche aktuelle Variante Ihr vom Thrill bestellen würdet?
Da sich ja die Komponenen als auch die Preise verändert haben.
Ich hadere mit der Variante 4 od. 5, wobei ich eher zu 5 tendiere, da sich der Preis im vergleich zu den alten Preisen "nur" um 599€ geändert hat. Die Variane 4 ist ja um 1000€ teurer geworden.
Des weiteren find ich die Farbauswahl extrem schwer, ich konnte das Thrill Hill in "Moss Green" in der Rahmnengröße M in Mannheim testen, ein schwarzes gab es leider nicht, somit konnte ich die Farben nicht vergleichen.

Daher die Frage an euch, wenn ihr heute eins besellen möchtet, für welche Version würdet Ihr euch enscheiden?

Vorab vielen Dank für jede Meinung


----------



## Panigale1299 (4. Mai 2021)

Nomis-Bike schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> ich möchte euch Fragen, welche aktuelle Variante Ihr vom Thrill bestellen würdet?
> Da sich ja die Komponenen als auch die Preise verändert haben.
> Ich hadere mit der Variante 4 od. 5, wobei ich eher zu 5 tendiere, da sich der Preis im vergleich zu den alten Preisen "nur" um 599€ geändert hat. Die Variane 4 ist ja um 1000€ teurer geworden.
> ...



Hallo,

Bezüglich der Variante würde ich von deinen Vorlieben abhängig machen 
Variante 4 Fox Fahrwerk und Shimano Schaltung - Definitiv keine schlechte Wahl
Variante 5 RS Fahrwerk und Eagle AXS - Die elektronische Schaltung wäre für mich ein MUSS - Fahre diese nun die 3. Saison und bin Top zufrieden damit, egal ob Eis, Schnee, Staub oder Matsch. Performance immer gut und unproblematisch. 

Wir dürfen aber die Laufräder nicht außer Acht lassen, da sind am Papier die SL Ultimate vom Thrillhill 5 deutlich leichter und sollten daher auch besser performen. 

Farben finde ich beide interessant - den grün Ton gibt es halt nicht so oft.


----------



## Huegelreiter_ (4. Mai 2021)

Nomis-Bike schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> ich möchte euch Fragen, welche aktuelle Variante Ihr vom Thrill bestellen würdet?
> Da sich ja die Komponenen als auch die Preise verändert haben.
> Ich hadere mit der Variante 4 od. 5, wobei ich eher zu 5 tendiere, da sich der Preis im vergleich zu den alten Preisen "nur" um 599€ geändert hat. Die Variane 4 ist ja um 1000€ teurer geworden.
> ...


Tja, was spricht dich an, was ist am wichtigsten?

das möglichst geringe Gesamtgewicht?
oder überlegst du zwischen mechanischer und analoger Schaltung?
oder hast du ein, zwei ganz bestimmte Komponenten im Kopf, die dir wichtig sind und die aus dem einen oder anderen Bike die bessere Ausgangsbasis für weitere Individualisierung ergeben?

Anscheinend nicht, sonst würdest du dir schon sicher sein. ;-)

4 und 5 sind vergleichbar leicht und je nach Toleranzen könnten beide auf's gleiche rauslaufen oder haben halt die "nur" 200 g Unterschied.

Meine 2 cent: elektronisch Schalten ist zwar cool, aber bei 1x und im konkreten Fall der Shimano XTR ist es absolut nicht erforderlich und bringt auch nicht den Komfortgewinn wie bei 2x.

Im direkten Fahrvergleich war ich von den Übersetzungssprüngen der Shimano 10-51 Kassette mehr angetan als von der Sram 11-50 Kassette.

Der zweite wesentlichste Punkt wäre Fox vs. Rockshox. Konnte die leider noch nicht wirklich parallel im direkten Vergleich fahren. Hatte damals an den Testern Rock Shox und besitze selbst das Modell 4 mit Fox. Mir fehlt da nichts im Vergleich und könnte jetzt nicht sagen, diese oder jene wäre besser.

Wo läuft es drauf hinaus? Auf die Frage: möchtest du 1100 Euro mehr ausgeben, um elektronisch zu schalten?


----------



## Nomis-Bike (4. Mai 2021)

Hallo Zusammen,
vielen Dank für eure Meinung!

Prinzipiell sind beide Varianten mehr als ausreichend ausgestattet für meinen Einsatzzweck (keine Wettbewerbe, primär das klettern und heizen durch Wald und Wiesen, Trails)
Mir geht Hauptsächlich um den Preis. Die Variante 4 ist deutlich teurer (1000€) geworden im Vergleich zum alten Preis, ohne dass sich die Komponenten „großartig geändert haben“ so dass ich mir die Frage stell, 1100€ drauf und ich habe eine elektrische Schaltung. Brauch ich das? Bin ich noch nie gefahren, aber Technik finden wir Männer immer interessant . 
Würde die Variante 4 heute noch 4499€ kosten, dann wäre meine Entscheidung klar, dass ich auch diese wählen würde.


----------



## alvis (4. Mai 2021)

Nomis-Bike schrieb:


> Brauch ich das?


Das habe ich mich vor einem guten Jahr auch gefragt......

Mein Verkaufsberater meinte nur
"klar brauchst du das,wenn du es nicht nimmst ärgerst du dich vielleicht bei Zeiten"

Was soll ich sagen, er hatte Recht....
Ich bereue nicht das ich es mit der AXS Schaltung bestellt habe, ich habe lediglich die Bremse auf XTR konfiguriert, das ging zu der Zeit noch.....
Ich habe mir jetzt noch ein Rennrad
Rose Reveal Six ETap Axs bestellt,
da mich die Schaltung an Thrill Hill so begeistert

Du machst auf jeden Fall mit beiden Varianten nichts verkehrt.
Bei Dämpfer und Gabel ist es auch eine Frage der Vorliebe....
Ich mag das Stramme Setup von Rockshox, du würdest jetzt sogar die neue Sid bekommen.....

Ich habe im Moment die Lieferzeiten nicht auf dem Schirm, aber ich denke du musst auf jeden Fall etwas Geduld mitbringen......

Viel Erfolg bei der Entscheidungsfindung👍


----------



## Nomis-Bike (7. Mai 2021)

Hallo Zusammen und vielen Dank auch für deine Meinung!

ich hab nun das Thrill Hill Variante 5 Bestellt .
Jetzt heist es 10 Wochen Warten und hoffen, dass alles passt wenn ich es vor mir habe .

Viele Grüße und ein schönes Wochenende!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Panigale1299 (7. Mai 2021)

Nomis-Bike schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen und vielen Dank auch für deine Meinung!
> 
> ich hab nun das Thrill Hill Variante 5 Bestellt .
> Jetzt heist es 10 Wochen Warten und hoffen, dass alles passt wenn ich es vor mir habe .
> ...


Definitiv alles richtig gemacht!
Vor allem mit dem Antrieb wirst du sehr zufrieden sein.

Gruß,
Andreas


----------



## Panigale1299 (10. Juni 2021)

Ich habe zu Testzwecken ein 38T Kettenrad montiert und es passt ohne Änderungen an unser Thrillhill.
Seitens Rose ist nur 36T freigegeben.

Ich vermute mal, es ist nicht unfahrbar









						Graphical Gear Calculator for Bicycles
					

The bicycle gear calculator displays graphically the gearing of derailleur gears and gear hubs.  	    It can be used to compare different setups to find the optimal gearing for all kinds of bicycles.




					ritzelrechner.de
				




BG A.


----------



## alvis (11. Juni 2021)

Panigale1299 schrieb:


> Ich habe zu Testzwecken ein 38T Kettenrad montiert und es passt ohne Änderungen an unser Thrillhill.
> Seitens Rose ist nur 36T freigegeben.
> 
> Ich vermute mal, es ist nicht unfahrbar
> ...


38er ist schon extrem...
Wieviel musstest du die Kette verlängern


----------



## Panigale1299 (14. Juni 2021)

alvis schrieb:


> 38er ist schon extrem...
> Wieviel musstest du die Kette verlängern


Für Testzwecke ist es schon ok, aber ich benötige es definitiv nicht - Den 11 und 12 Gang benötigt man wirklich nur ab 37km/h und das schafft man mit dem 34er auch.

Auch das Schaltverhalten hat sich geändert - vorher habe ich den ersten Gang sehr selten benutzt, nun öfters.

Ich habe mal 2 ähnliche Runden verglichen und dabei folgende Gangbenutzung aufgezeichnet.

Die Kette wurde um ein Gliedpaar verlängert - Dachte es wären mehr.


----------



## alvis (14. Juni 2021)

Interessant den Vergleich zu sehen.

Als du von 32 auf 34 gewechselt hast, ist die Kettenlänge aber identisch geblieben oder?

Meine AXS schaltet nicht sauber in den Gängen 7-10 bei hoher TF springt die schon mal....
Ich muss mich mal mit den Einstellungen befassen😣


----------



## Panigale1299 (15. Juni 2021)

alvis schrieb:


> Interessant den Vergleich zu sehen.
> 
> Als du von 32 auf 34 gewechselt hast, ist die Kettenlänge aber identisch geblieben oder?
> 
> ...



Ich bin nie 32 gefahren am Thrillhill. Ich meine aber auch, dass die Kettenlänge hier gleich bleiben kann. 

Bezüglich Schaltperformance kann ich dir das neue Chaingap tool ans Herz legen. In meinen Augen ist es einfach und akkurater damit zu arbeiten. Ich hatte aber auch noch nie grobe Probleme mit der Schaltperformance.
Nach ca. 6000km und rund 180.000 Höhenmeter merkt man aber schon, dass die Kassette nicht mehr die frischeste ist und ab und an ein Gangwechsel lauter ist.


----------



## Panigale1299 (13. Juli 2021)

Hallo Leidensgenossen! 

Da mein Hinterreifen nach rund 1.800km wenig, bis gar kein, Profil mehr aufweist. Habe ich mich entschieden eine andere Marke zu testen - Wolfpack gibt mir aber keinen Grund dazu. 

Ich habe mich für das 2021er Modell des Specialized Renegade in 2,35" mit der Control Karkasse und der T5 Mischung entschieden. 
Der Reifen kommt vernünftig verpackt und das Gewicht ist, mit 646 Gramm, ebenfalls vernünftig. 
Auch die tubeless Montage verlief normal und unkompliziert. Heute gab es die erste Feldwegrollerei, welche nicht aussagekräftig ist.

Reifen ist mit knapp 59mm auf einer 30mm Felge mit 1,8 bar schon sehr breit und nur knapp schmäler wie der 2,40" WP Speed.


----------



## Nomis-Bike (15. Juli 2021)

Hallo Zusammen,

auch von mir ein kurzes Update.
Mein Thrill Hill 5 ist heute angekommen!
Und bin aktuell auf der ersten Tour 😊.
Viele Grüße,
Simon


----------



## Panigale1299 (20. Juli 2021)

Nomis-Bike schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> auch von mir ein kurzes Update.
> Mein Thrill Hill 5 ist heute angekommen!
> ...


Herzlichen Glückwunsch!

Bist du zufrieden mit deiner Wahl? Wie ist der Eindruck der AXS Schaltung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nomis-Bike (20. Juli 2021)

Vielen Dank 😊!
Seit ich das Bike habe, bin ich jeden Tag unterwegs gewesen und ich muss sagen:
Ich liebe das Bike! Mehr als meine Frau 😂
Die AXS ist Mega! 
Dachte bei der Bestellung „brauch ich die wirklich?“ aber deine Befürwortung war definitiv gerecht und ich muss sagen bin mit der Wahl der 5er Variante super zufrieden!
Komm immer mit einem grinsen nachhause 😬

viele Grüße und geniest das schöne Wetter!


----------



## Panigale1299 (9. August 2021)

Kurzes Zwischenupdate meines Thrillhill´s

Seit letzter Woche hatte ich knarzende Geräusche im Hinterbau festgestellt. Zuerst dachte ich es ist Dreck zwischen den Gelenken, welche überraschend sauber waren.
Kurz darauf habe ich die Übeltäter entdeckt. 

Der Austausch verlief problemlos, leider hatte ich nur Zugang zu 0-8-15 Lager, welche im Winter noch getauscht werden.

Laufleistung rund 6.000km - gereinigt mit Gartenschlauch und Dr. Wack Fahrradreiniger, nie direkt auf die Lager.
Innenlager läuft mittlerweile auch schon rau und nicht mehr so smooth wie neu.


----------



## _Olli (3. September 2021)

__





						Cross Country MTBs für noch mehr Fun | Dein Traumbike bei ROSE Bikes
					

Unsere vielseitigen Cross Country MTBS: Hardtail oder Fully, 29" oder 27,5", Race oder Wochenendausflug - hier kommt Fahrspaß pur fürs Cross Country!




					www.rosebikes.de
				




grad verfügbar in M





__





						Cross Country MTBs für noch mehr Fun | Dein Traumbike bei ROSE Bikes
					

Unsere vielseitigen Cross Country MTBS: Hardtail oder Fully, 29" oder 27,5", Race oder Wochenendausflug - hier kommt Fahrspaß pur fürs Cross Country!




					www.rosebikes.de


----------



## Panigale1299 (14. September 2021)

Der Herbst steht in den Startlöcher


----------



## Nomis-Bike (14. September 2021)

Panigale1299 schrieb:


> Der Herbst steht in den Startlöcher  Anhang anzeigen 1339619


Du sagst es… 🙄


----------



## Panigale1299 (17. September 2021)

Ich bin ja ein bisschen enttäuscht, dass niemanden meine zweite Trinkflasche im Rahmen aufgefallen ist.
Möglich wird das durch einen selbstgebauten Alu Halter.

Gewicht 48 Gramm, ohne zusätzliche Schrauben und ohne zweitem Flaschenhalter
Eine Flasche mit 500ml kann so zusätzlich montiert werden. Im vorderen Bereich habe ich eine 750ml -800ml platziert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Huegelreiter_ (17. September 2021)

Panigale1299 schrieb:


> Ich bin ja ein bisschen enttäuscht, dass niemanden meine zweite Trinkflasche im Rahmen aufgefallen ist.
> Möglich wird das durch einen selbstgebauten Alu Halter.
> 
> Gewicht 48 Gramm, ohne zusätzliche Schrauben und ohne zweitem Flaschenhalter
> ...



Wer schaut schon täglich hier hinein...? ;-)

Sehr schön! Wie bist du mit der Entnahme der Flaschen zufrieden? Lassen diese sich noch gut genug greifen?

Musste das Material so dick sein? Gerade für die vordere Flasche / den vorderen Flaschenhalter zählt jeder Millimeter (auch für das besagte möglichst einfache Greifen). Trotzdem - sehr cool.


----------



## Panigale1299 (20. September 2021)

Huegelreiter_ schrieb:


> Wer schaut schon täglich hier hinein...? ;-)
> 
> Sehr schön! Wie bist du mit der Entnahme der Flaschen zufrieden? Lassen diese sich noch gut genug greifen?
> 
> Musste das Material so dick sein? Gerade für die vordere Flasche / den vorderen Flaschenhalter zählt jeder Millimeter (auch für das besagte möglichst einfache Greifen). Trotzdem - sehr cool.



Ich fahre ja einen M Rahmen und auch hier gibt es keinerlei Probleme mit der Entnahme. Es kann aber passieren, dass nicht jede Flasche passt und man hier abstriche machen sollte. Ich bin noch dabei den Bowdenzug für den Remote Lockout zu modifizieren und mehr Platz zu bekommen.

Der Halter wird definitiv noch optimiert, gefällt mir auch noch nicht perfekt. Zuerst ging es mir mal darum ein ergonomisch gutes Ergebnis, mit dem kleinsten möglichen Aufwand zu bekommen.
Mein Traum wäre der Halter in CFK.

Fährt hier jemand einen L Rahmen?


----------



## alvis (20. September 2021)

Panigale1299 schrieb:


> Der Halter wird definitiv noch optimiert, gefällt mir auch noch nicht perfekt.


Die Idee 💡 ist super.
Ich denke bei meinem XL Rahmen noch einfacher umzusetzen....
Wenn ich nur nicht so faul wäre 🤣


----------



## Huegelreiter_ (20. September 2021)

Panigale1299 schrieb:


> Fährt hier jemand einen L Rahmen?


Nee, S. ^^


----------



## outbreaker8 (21. September 2021)

🙋‍♂️ L!
Geile Idee!


----------



## Panigale1299 (14. Oktober 2021)

Die letzte Ausfahrt mit dem Thrillhill vor der große Wartung fand im Rahmen eines kleinem Rennen statt.
Nun folgen diverse Wartungs- und Umbauarbeiten

*Wartung:*
Hinterbau neu lagern
Dämpfer Service
Sattelstütze Service
Schaltwerk Pulley neu lagern
Bremsflüssigkeit
Bremsscheiben mit Beläge
Kurbel optisch aufbereiten
Laufrad Service

*Umbau:*
RockShox SID Ultimate Raceday 120mm

Der Rest ist soweit in Ordnung und funktioniert noch super, das Thrillhill wird auch weiterhin in meinem Fuhrpark die Nummer 1 sein 

In der Zwischenzeit wird mit meinem aktuellen Projekt gefahren - erste Ausfahrt steht noch aus.


----------



## Panigale1299 (29. Oktober 2021)

Winter Umbau ist im Gange  
Lager vom Hinterbau sind, wie vermutet, nicht mehr die frischesten, wahrscheinlich wasche ich das Rad zu oft.


----------



## Panigale1299 (4. November 2021)

*Teil 2 Winterumbau 2022*

- Alle Lager im Hinterbau auf Lager in Edelstahl Ausführung gewechselt.
Die beiden Schwingen Lager waren definitiv eine Herausforderung zu tauschen. Gut zu sehen ist, dass die Lager in einem Alu Lagersitz sitzen. Daher einfach durchschlagen ist nicht möglich.



- Das Einpressen habe ich mit einem handelsüblichen Lager Werkzeug erledigt.



- Das Verschleißbild finde ich aber merkwürdig. Die Dichtungen sehen nicht mehr so frisch aus und auch ließen sich die Lager nicht mehr einwandfrei drehen.



- Das Schaltwerk wurde auch gereinigt und die Lager in den Garbaruk Pulleys wurden gegen eine Hybrid (Keramik, Edelstahl) Variante getauscht. Ich erwarte mir keine bessere Leistung durch die Keramik Lager, aber immerhin habe bei 2 Lager 1 Gramm gespart  
_Die silbernen Pullyes wurden auf das Canyon HT montiert._




- Aktueller Stand
Die Gabel, die neuen Bremsscheiben und der fehlende Vorderreifen ( Specialized Fast Track T5) sollten nächste Woche geliefert werden.
Die Laufräder und der Dämpfer sind noch beim Service.


----------



## Zapn (6. November 2021)

Mahlzeit!

@Panigale1299 kurze Frage - hast du die Lager mit einer dünnen Schicht Montagefett montiert (Stichwort Kontaktkorrosion) und vorher den Fettzustand kontrolliert? Meistens sind die neuen Lager ab Werk, wenn überhaupt, nur halb voll. 
In meinem Spark wurden sämtliche Lager von Scott in München höchstpersönlich trocken eingepresst - auch das Innenlager, welches selbst laut Manual von SRAM nicht trocken reingehört. Da macht Wartung nur mit einem ausreichend großen Schonhammer Spaß, so viel steht fest.

Oder wie mein Ausbilder immer zu fragen pflegte: Würgst du ihn bei deiner Freundin auch immer trocken rein?


----------



## Panigale1299 (8. November 2021)

Zapn schrieb:


> Mahlzeit!
> 
> @Panigale1299 kurze Frage - hast du die Lager mit einer dünnen Schicht Montagefett montiert (Stichwort Kontaktkorrosion) und vorher den Fettzustand kontrolliert? Meistens sind die neuen Lager ab Werk, wenn überhaupt, nur halb voll.
> In meinem Spark wurden sämtliche Lager von Scott in München höchstpersönlich trocken eingepresst - auch das Innenlager, welches selbst laut Manual von SRAM nicht trocken reingehört. Da macht Wartung nur mit einem ausreichend großen Schonhammer Spaß, so viel steht fest.
> ...


Servus!

Ja, ich habe die Lager bzw. den Lagersitz mit einer feinen Schicht Montagefett versehen.
Eines der beiden Lager habe ich, aus Interesse, geöffnet und es sieht nach ausreichend fett aus. Ich wollte nur sichergehen, dass es auch "volle" Lager sind.

Ich muss hier aber auch erwähnen, dass ich keinen Montagefehler von Rose oder die schlechte Lager ausschließen möchte. Die Schuld nehme ich auf mich und meinen Gartenschlauch 

__________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Letzte Woche war ich nur ein bisschen aktiv...
Nach 2 Saisonen litt sicherlich das aussehen der SRAM Carbon Kurbel, daher habe ich für eine Dangerholm- Aktion entschieden.

Laut meinen Messungen konnte ich 24 Gramm sparen - inklusive Austausch der Stahlschrauben gegen Titan.
Die Kurbel wurde mit Klarlack versiegelt und mit Schutzfolie versehen.





Ich verwende ein ovales 32T Kettenblatt von SRAM, welches um 10 Gramm mehr auf die Waage bringt wie das SRAM XX1 SL (originales)

Für die neue SID Ultimate 120mm wird nun eine 180mm benötigt, daher kamen gleich beide Bremsscheiben neu.
Die alten 160/160 mm waren aber auch schon ziemlich verschlissen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shredAss (8. November 2021)

Da ich noch auf mein Thrill Hill 3 warte, kann einer der glücklichen Besitzer ein Foto vom Hinterbau machen, aus dem hervor geht wie eng es zum Reifen ist? Laut Rose Datenblatt ist Platz bis 2,3". Vielen Dank.


----------



## Panigale1299 (9. November 2021)

shredAss schrieb:


> Da ich noch auf mein Thrill Hill 3 warte, kann einer der glücklichen Besitzer ein Foto vom Hinterbau machen, aus dem hervor geht wie eng es zum Reifen ist? Laut Rose Datenblatt ist Platz bis 2,3". Vielen Dank.



Servus!
Ich bin bereits den Wolfpack Speed in 2.40" und den Specialized Renegate T5 in 2.35" auf einer 30mm Felgen gefahren, ohne Probleme.
Der Hinterbau gibt, meines Erachtens, genug Platz frei.


----------



## Huegelreiter_ (9. November 2021)

Panigale1299 schrieb:


> Letzte Woche war ich nur ein bisschen aktiv...
> Nach 2 Saisonen litt sicherlich das aussehen der SRAM Carbon Kurbel, daher habe ich für eine Dangerholm- Aktion entschieden.
> 
> Laut meinen Messungen konnte ich 24 Gramm sparen - inklusive Austausch der Stahlschrauben gegen Titan.
> ...


Oh, das sieht superlecker aus! 
Und 24 g! Wo ist mein Messer? 

Wie dick war der Ursprungslack? Wenn ich mir meine Kurbeln am Gravelbike so ansehe, dann habe ich da schon Macken, die bestimmt durch den Lack durchgehen... Hattest du auch Solche oder war das alles nur oberflächlich und die eigentlichen Kurbelarme spurlos in Schuss nach dem Lack entfernen?


----------



## Panigale1299 (9. November 2021)

Huegelreiter_ schrieb:


> Oh, das sieht superlecker aus!
> Und 24 g! Wo ist mein Messer?
> 
> Wie dick war der Ursprungslack? Wenn ich mir meine Kurbeln am Gravelbike so ansehe, dann habe ich da schon Macken, die bestimmt durch den Lack durchgehen... Hattest du auch Solche oder war das alles nur oberflächlich und die eigentlichen Kurbelarme spurlos in Schuss nach dem Lack entfernen?



Ich hab die Schichtdicke nicht gemessen, aber es ging schon gut was runter. Die 24 Gramm sind aber mit Titan vs. Stahl Schrauben und den dicken, gut klebenden Aufklebern gemessen 

Ich meine aber, ich würde es nicht mehr tun. Es dauert sicher mehr als 5 Stunden und verbraucht einiges an Klingen und Schleifpapier. 

...aber ich gebe dir recht, es sieht sensationell aus.


----------



## Panigale1299 (10. November 2021)

Gestern kam, endlich, die neue Gabel. Selbstverständlich musste diese gleich montiert werden und ich muss sagen, Wahnsinn!
Steht dem Fully richtig gut mit den 35mm Standrohren  

Rockshox SID Ultimate 120mm Raceday

Besonders gefällt mir, die maschinell nachgearbeitete Gabelkrone

35mm Standrohre und 120mm Federweg

Die Gabel wiegt, mit gekürztem Schaft und eingeschlagener Kralle, 1.489 Gramm.
Ich finde den Wert richtig gut und somit ist diese Gabel ca. 100 Gramm leichter ist, wie alte SID.

Aktueller Stand - aktuell fehlt noch der Dämpfer, welcher diese Woche vom Service kommen sollte.


----------



## shredAss (20. November 2021)

Habe mein Thrill Hill 3 (120mm an der Front) mittlerweile bekommen und bin absolut begeistert. Der Vortrieb ist im Vergleich zu meinem antiken 26" Radon Slide aus 2014 gigantisch. Ich denke nur bei den Reifen werde ich noch auf etwas breiteres und potenteres wechseln, werde mal auf den Wicked Will warten und hinten vielleicht den Ralph in 2,35.

Was ich nebenbei interessant fand, das Rose das Thrill Hill in die Bike Kategorie 4 einordnet, was ja eher schon Trail/AM ist. Komischerweise nur mit einem Schild am Bike angegeben und auf der Website nirgends beworben.


----------



## Panigale1299 (22. November 2021)

shredAss schrieb:


> Habe mein Thrill Hill 3 (120mm an der Front) mittlerweile bekommen und bin absolut begeistert. Der Vortrieb ist im Vergleich zu meinem antiken 26" Radon Slide aus 2014 gigantisch. Ich denke nur bei den Reifen werde ich noch auf etwas breiteres und potenteres wechseln, werde mal auf den Wicked Will warten und hinten vielleicht den Ralph in 2,35.
> 
> Was ich nebenbei interessant fand, das Rose das Thrill Hill in die Bike Kategorie 4 einordnet, was ja eher schon Trail/AM ist. Komischerweise nur mit einem Schild am Bike angegeben und auf der Website nirgends beworben.


 Wie taugt dir die Gabel? Schön steif?

Mittlerweile sind ja viele HT bereits Cat3, daher ist ja angebracht und der Rahmen hält sicher einiges aus


----------



## shredAss (22. November 2021)

Erster Eindruck war schon einmal super, wobei die Ausfahrt eher im Flachland war. Im Vergleich zur vorherigen 150er Pike natürlich deutlich straffer, aber genau in die Richtung wollte ich gehen.


----------



## Panigale1299 (30. November 2021)

Weiter geht es mit dem Umbau am Thrillhill.
Also das neue Canyon Exceed fährt klasse und ist überall schön steif, aber Racefully´s sind einfach geil.

Aktuell beschäftige ich mit dem "Problem" Twistlock - Nach einem Jahr der Unzufriedenheit, habe ich mit nun dazu entschieden wieder auf  OneLoc Hebel umzusteigen. Ich komme damit deutlich besser klar als mit dem Drehgriff - dazu kommt, dass dieser nun deutlich "rauer" läuft und nicht mehr akkurat einrastet bzw. sich ab und an selbstständig löst.
Der eigentliche Konflikt entsteht nun mit dem Reverb AXS Controller, welcher an der MatchMaker Schelle befestigt wird.

Im ersten Moment habe ich versucht mit einem gedrucktem Spacer eine Position zu finden, welche ergonomisch und auch optisch vertretbar ist - leider ohne Erfolg.



Im Worldcup finden man immer wieder mal smarte Lösungen.


Ich habe mich also dazu entschieden die SRAM Blips für die Betätigung zu verwenden. Soweit so gut...
Leider kosten die hierzu notwendige SRAM BlipBox rund 300€ - richtig Asche für so eine kleine Kunststoffbox. Dazu kommt, dass die Blipbox fast überall ausverkauft ist.

Jetzt habe ich einen neuwertigen Reverb Controller im Netz gekauft und diesen zerlegt. Bei den Blips handelt es sich um einen einfachen Drucktaster (Schließer). Das Ziel ist nun den Reverb Controller mit dem Blip, auf eine professionelle Art und Weiße zu verbinden und geschützt im Rahmen zu verstecken.


Hier wäre die Wunschposition - Wie die meisten wissen, befindet sich hier im Rahmen eine kleine abnehmbare Abdeckung.


This is where the magic happens


Die Platine ist durchaus kompakt aufgebaut und der Drucktaster ist mit einem Stecker daran befestigt.


Aus spannend zu sehen ist, dass der Reverb Controller ( Eine Funktion ), zwei Steckplätze hat. Ich vermute an dieser Stelle, dass die Platine in den normalen Controller und diesem ident sind.

Anbei auch noch der Servicebericht von SuspensionLab, welche die Wartung des Dämpfer durchgeführt haben.
Für ein bisschen mehr Progression habe ich nun 3,5 Tokkens, statt 2 verbaut.
Buchsen etc. sind noch einwandfrei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shredAss (5. Dezember 2021)

Aufgrund der Wetterbedingungen auf Speci Ground Control und Fast Trak in 2,35" umgerüstet. Fühlt sich schon deutlich passender an, als die ab Werk verbauten Racing Ray/Ralph in 2,25". Frisch nach der Dusche:


----------



## Panigale1299 (6. Dezember 2021)

shredAss schrieb:


> Aufgrund der Wetterbedingungen auf Speci Ground Control und Fast Trak in 2,35" umgerüstet. Fühlt sich schon deutlich passender an, als die ab Werk verbauten Racing Ray/Ralph in 2,25". Frisch nach der Dusche:
> Anhang anzeigen 1383171


Sicherlich eine super Kombination, deine Reifenwahl.
Ich habe mich ja auch für den Fast Trak, am Vorderrad, entschiedenen. 

Ich sehe gerade, dass dein Modelljahr bereits den SIDluxe Dämpfer montiert hat- Gefällt mir!


----------



## Panigale1299 (14. Dezember 2021)

Rechtzeit, zum Ende des Jahres, konnte ich mein Winterprojekt fertigstellen. 

- Systemwechsel von Eggbeater auf XPedo (ich liebäugle mit dem Assioma Powermeter)



- Als Vorderreifen möchte ich den neuen Fast Track von Spezi in 2,35" testen
Die Waage blieb bei 688 Gramm stehen. Nicht unbedingt leicht, aber noch in Ordnung.


- Endlich habe ich den Rockshox Twistloc los und kann trotzdem die Reverb AXS bedienen - das ganze ist eine do it yourself Lösung, ohne Sram Blipbox.



Ein bisschen Gewicht haben wir beide verloren... Ich mehr wie das Thrillhill, aber es waren auch paar Gramm.

Die Waage blieb bei 10,50kg (fahrfertig, ohne TL Milch) stehen. Ohne Reverb AXS könnte sich eine glatte 10 realisieren lassen. In Anbetracht mit den 30mm Felgen, den breiten und schweren Reifen und der 120mm Gabel ein Wert, der sich meiner Meinung nach sehen lassen kann.


----------



## alvis (14. Dezember 2021)

Tolles Bike @Panigale1299,
vor allem toll das du uns daran teilhaben läßt.
Die unter 10Kg habe ich bei meinem Thrill-Hill XL auch ich Auge gehabt...
Ich müsste das Bike noch 150gr abspecken, wäre sogar realisierbar  wenn ich jetzt noch die Gabel gegen eine Ultimate SL tauschen würde.
Ich habe aber erstmal in ein Rennrad investiert.













Jetzt habe ich auf jeden Fall meine drei Rosen 🌹 zusammen


----------



## shredAss (18. Dezember 2021)

@Panigale1299: Merkst du den 1 Grad Unterschied im Sitzwinkel mit dem Wechsel auf die 120mm-Gabel?

Obwohl ich mit der Knielot-Methode schon vor der Pedalachse liege, könnte ich gefühlt noch etwas mehr vertragen. Der bei mir ab Werk verbaute Selle Italia X3 Sattel ist zwar sehr bequem, hat aber wenig Potenzial, sich nach vorne verschieben zu lassen. Mein Ergon-Sattel (unten, weiß) bietet da deutlich mehr:


----------



## Panigale1299 (18. Dezember 2021)

alvis schrieb:


> Tolles Bike @Panigale1299,
> vor allem toll das du uns daran teilhaben läßt.
> Die unter 10Kg habe ich bei meinem Thrill-Hill XL auch ich Auge gehabt...
> Ich müsste das Bike noch 150gr abspecken, wäre sogar realisierbar  wenn ich jetzt noch die Gabel gegen eine Ultimate SL tauschen würde.
> ...


Gratulation zum Nachwuchs!
Deine Entscheidung zu einem neuen Fahrrad ist definitiv die vernünftige Variante.

Ja Grundsätzlich sind die sub10 am Thrillhill relativ schnell zu erreichen. Ich habe ja bereits vor paar Monaten einen anderen Weg eingeschlagen. Stichwort Dropper, 30mm Felgen, 2,4" Reifen etc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Panigale1299 (18. Dezember 2021)

shredAss schrieb:


> @Panigale1299: Merkst du den 1 Grad Unterschied im Sitzwinkel mit dem Wechsel auf die 120mm-Gabel?
> 
> Obwohl ich mit der Knielot-Methode schon vor der Pedalachse liege, könnte ich gefühlt noch etwas mehr vertragen. Der bei mir ab Werk verbaute Selle Italia X3 Sattel ist zwar sehr bequem, hat aber wenig Potenzial, sich nach vorne verschieben zu lassen. Mein Ergon-Sattel (unten, weiß) bietet da deutlich mehr:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1389283


Ich konnte noch keine Testfahrt absolvieren, beim Probesitzen ist der Sitzwinkel nicht negativ aufgefallen.
Leider wird sich die Testfahrt noch etwas hinziehen, da ich einen neuen Vorbau(-kombi) mit mehr negativer Vorbauneigung benötige. Ich habe nun den Fraser mit -25° bestellt - Lt Feber 2022.

Hoffe er kommt auch...

Bezüglich deiner Sattelthematik.
Ist es notwendig, dass du soweit vorne sitzt? Wichtig ist hier, dass du dich wohl fühlst und die Kraft gut übertragen kannst


----------



## alvis (18. Dezember 2021)

Panigale1299 schrieb:


> Ich habe nun den Fraser mit -25° bestellt - Lt Feber 2022.


Da drücke ich dir die Daumen....

Ich habe mal kurz mit dem geliebäugelt 

https://bike-ahead-composites.de/produkte/lenker/the-unit.html


----------



## Panigale1299 (20. Dezember 2021)

alvis schrieb:


> Da drücke ich dir die Daumen....
> 
> Ich habe mal kurz mit dem geliebäugelt
> 
> https://bike-ahead-composites.de/produkte/lenker/the-unit.html



Diese Lenkerkombi´s sind schon richtig cool. Aber wie du schon geschrieben hast, du brauchst Glück um etwas zu bekommen.

Ich habe mir für mein Exceed die Canyon CP08 Einheit gekauft und bin echt positiv überrascht.
Leider ist diese ca. 100 Gramm schwerer (lackiert und mit Stahlschrauben) als der Syncros Fraser, kostet aber mindestens 130€ weniger.

Falls der Syncros nicht bis 02/2022 geliefert wird, bestelle ich einfach bei Canyon und entlacke den Lenker. 









						Canyon CP08 XC Cockpit -17°
					

Developed extensively by Canyon in the test lab and on the XC course, the Canyon CP0008 Cockpit is incredibly light and stiff, combining outstanding ergonomics, handling and durability. The 740mm wide handlebar has a special shape to allow a comfortable grip near the stem and an aerodynamic...




					www.canyon.com


----------



## wolfkogel (22. Dezember 2021)

wolfkogel schrieb:


> Hi und frohe Ostern,
> 
> dann erzähl ich mal meine Story zu meinem Thrill Hill 3.
> 
> ...


So, jetzt das große Finish:

Ich fahre jetzt Cube. Nachdem die Federgabel seit Ostern weitere 2 mal defekt war und Rose den Arsch wieder nicht hochgekriegt hat, ging das Rad zurück. Es gibt auch noch tolle andere Bikes und fantastische andere Bikeshops. Das eine sind Defekte, die können auftreten, möglichst nicht in dieser Häufung. Das andere ist der unterirdische Kundendienst. Aber scheinbar haben sie es nicht nötig. NIE WIEDER ROSE, noch nicht mal ne Ventilkappe.


----------



## alvis (22. Dezember 2021)

wolfkogel schrieb:


> NIE WIEDER ROSE, noch nicht mal ne Ventilkappe.


Schade das du so schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht hast, ich kann das von meiner Seite aus so nicht bestätigen.
Ich hoffe du wirst mit dem Cube mehr Glück haben.
Allzeit gute Fahrt


----------



## Panigale1299 (22. Dezember 2021)

wolfkogel schrieb:


> So, jetzt das große Finish:
> 
> Ich fahre jetzt Cube. Nachdem die Federgabel seit Ostern weitere 2 mal defekt war und Rose den Arsch wieder nicht hochgekriegt hat, ging das Rad zurück. Es gibt auch noch tolle andere Bikes und fantastische andere Bikeshops. Das eine sind Defekte, die können auftreten, möglichst nicht in dieser Häufung. Das andere ist der unterirdische Kundendienst. Aber scheinbar haben sie es nicht nötig. NIE WIEDER ROSE, noch nicht mal ne Ventilkappe.


Ich kann deine Entscheidung, auf Grund der Erfahrung, komplett nachvollziehen.

Schade, dass gerade heute, sowas noch passieren kann.

Genieß dein neues Fahrrad!


----------



## Panigale1299 (10. Januar 2022)

Die ersten Fahrten sind erledigt und bin echt happy. Die Gabel tut, nach diversen Einstellungen, dem Fully recht gut.

Habe nun den Canyon Lecker mit -17° montiert und nun passt auch die Höhe wieder. Leider mehr als 120 Gramm schwerer wie der Synchros, aber auch rund die Hälfte günstiger...


----------



## Nomis-Bike (10. Januar 2022)

Gutes neues Jahr wünsche ich euch allen!

Ich hab eine Frage an euch bzgl. Lackkratzer
Mein Thriller Hill Farbe: Mosegreen hat mittlerweile den ein oder anderen Steinschlag   Abbekommen. Seitens Rose gibt es angeblich einen Lackstift, habt ihr bereits Erfahrung damit?

Vorab vielen Dank und viele Grüße,
Simon


----------



## zolexdx (29. Januar 2022)

Ich fahre auch seit Juni 2021 ein Thrill Hill 4 in Schwarz, das habe ich hier in der Variante noch gar nicht gesehen, also mit Fox Factory und XTR Ausstattung.

Custom:

Newmen Advanced SL Carbon (780mm anstatt der originalen 760mm)
Fox Factory Transfer, 175mm, Internal Remote 2021
Shimano XTR PD-M9100 Clipless
Shimano SL-MT800, I-Spec EV
Selle Italia SLR Superflow
Mavic ID360 Zahnscheiben mit 40T (und natürlich Dämpfer ausgebaut xD)
SKF MTRX Nabenlager ("Solid Oil")
Wolf Tooth Elliptical Kettenblatt 32T HG+
Wolfpack Cross 2.25 / Race 2.2 (Winter)
Schwalbe Thunder Burt 2.25 / 2.1 (Sommer)
Muc-Off Tubeless Presta Gold + Juice Lubes Tyre Juice
sämtliche Züge Jagwire Elite Ultra Slick (ohne Beschichtung)

Bilder folgen demnächst, wenn die Fox Komponenten vom großen Service/Full Rebuild wiederkommen...


----------



## Panigale1299 (31. Januar 2022)

zolexdx schrieb:


> Ich fahre auch seit Juni 2021 ein Thrill Hill 4 in Schwarz, das habe ich hier in der Variante noch gar nicht gesehen, also mit Fox Factory und XTR Ausstattung.
> 
> Custom:
> 
> ...


Darf ich fragen warum die Lager aus den Naben schon getauscht hast?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zolexdx (31. Januar 2022)

Panigale1299 schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen warum die Lager aus den Naben schon getauscht hast?


hinten ist wohl Dreck reingekommen. Benutze den aqua2go und obwohl der ja geringen Druck hat und ich auch vermeide den direkt auf die Lager zu richten wird es wohl daran gelegen haben. Die skf mtrx sollen das aufgrund der polymermatrix bauweise aushalten. Bisher alles gut, auf lange Zeit bleibt es spannend..


----------



## Django83 (11. März 2022)

Moin zusammen!

Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir evtl. ein Thrill Hill anzuschaffen. Fahre momentan ein GT Zaskar Expert, überlege aber u.a. wegen etwas mehr Rückenkomfort auf ein Fully umzusteigen. Der preisliche Rahmen ist eher beim TH 1 (in M 4-8 Tage Lieferzeit) oder TH 2 (in immerhin nur 12 Wochen).

Alternativ ist mir noch das Ground-Control 2 ins Auge gefallen, da allerdings schon 16 Wochen Lieferzeit.

Weshalb Rose? Ich wohne im Nachbarort und der Laden ist nur gute 7km entfernt, ist also für mich wie ein klassicher Einzelhändler anzusehen. Mein GT Händler hat leider Ende letzten Jahres geschlossen. Alternativen vor Ort sind sehr rar, ein Händler der zB noch Cube verkauft. Viel mehr ist hier nicht in der nächsten Umgebung. Alles andere mindestens 30-40km weg. Darauf habe ich eher weniger Bock hinsichtlich Service, Wartung etc.!

Um zurück auf das Thrill-Hill zu kommen, ich las hier was von vorgegebener Nutzung: ich fahre hier vorwiegend Flachland, auf den es durchaus ein paar wurzelige Trails gibt. Seltenst aber irgendwelche krassen Abfahrten, die ich nicht jetzt auch schon mit dem GT meistern könnte. Mir wäre wichtig evtl. im Vergleich zum GT ein bisschen Gewicht einzusparen (wiegt über 14kg).

Wie schätzt ihr denn die Grundausstattungen vom 1er und 2er ein?






						Cross Country MTBs für noch mehr Fun | Dein Traumbike bei ROSE Bikes
					

Unsere vielseitigen Cross Country MTBS: Hardtail oder Fully, 29" oder 27,5", Race oder Wochenendausflug - hier kommt Fahrspaß pur fürs Cross Country!




					www.rosebikes.de
				









						Cross Country MTBs für noch mehr Fun | Dein Traumbike bei ROSE Bikes
					

Unsere vielseitigen Cross Country MTBS: Hardtail oder Fully, 29" oder 27,5", Race oder Wochenendausflug - hier kommt Fahrspaß pur fürs Cross Country!




					www.rosebikes.de
				




Frage deshalb weil einige/viele von euch anscheinend direkt vieles umrüsten. Einfach weil ihr die entsprechenden Erfahrungen habt oder weil das verbaute eher minderwertig ist? Wie gesagt, ggf. in den Vergleich zu meinem GT zu setzen. Da ist natürlich auch nix High-End, denke ich.


----------



## Panigale1299 (11. März 2022)

Django83 schrieb:


> Moin zusammen!
> 
> Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir evtl. ein Thrill Hill anzuschaffen. Fahre momentan ein GT Zaskar Expert, überlege aber u.a. wegen etwas mehr Rückenkomfort auf ein Fully umzusteigen. Der preisliche Rahmen ist eher beim TH 1 (in M 4-8 Tage Lieferzeit) oder TH 2 (in immerhin nur 12 Wochen).
> 
> ...


Hallo!

Also Grundsätzlich würde ich zum Thrillhill 2 raten. Warum?
Laufräder - höhere Gute und vor allem wirst du hier auch weiterhin Ersatzteile bekommen
Suspension - Du hast hier die neue Dämpfungskomponenten und bessere Gabel
Bremsen - auch einen ticken hochwertiger

und ich empfinde den Aufpreis definitiv gerechtfertigt. 

Gruß,
Andreas


----------



## Django83 (11. März 2022)

Panigale1299 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Also Grundsätzlich würde ich zum Thrillhill 2 raten. Warum?
> Laufräder - höhere Gute und vor allem wirst du hier auch weiterhin Ersatzteile bekommen
> ...


Danke für deine Einschätzung! Der Preisunterschied ist ja da auch nicht so krass hoch. Klar, die längere Wartezeit wäre dabei, aber das könnte ich verschmerzen.

Kannst du zufällig auf Grund deiner Einschätzung sagen weshalb du dich fürs Thrill Hill und nicht zB fürs Ground Control entschieden hast?

Oder anders gefragt: mit dem Thrill Hill kann ich mich vermutlich auch trotzdem auf gemäßigte (Flow-)Trails wagen oder? Immerhin wird es ja als "Down-Country-Maschine" auf der HP beworben.

Evlt. frag ich bei Rose mal an, das TH2 kann man in M (denke ich mal bei 178 meine Größe) lt. HP momentan dort Probe fahren.


----------



## Panigale1299 (11. März 2022)

Django83 schrieb:


> Danke für deine Einschätzung! Der Preisunterschied ist ja da auch nicht so krass hoch. Klar, die längere Wartezeit wäre dabei, aber das könnte ich verschmerzen.
> 
> Kannst du zufällig auf Grund deiner Einschätzung sagen weshalb du dich fürs Thrill Hill und nicht zB fürs Ground Control entschieden hast?
> 
> ...


Ich würde mich selbst schon als "Crosscountry Racer" bezeichnen und da ist das Thrillhill definitv der bessere Partner. 
Ich meine auch das GC gab es 2019 noch gar nicht.


----------



## Django83 (11. März 2022)

Panigale1299 schrieb:


> Ich würde mich selbst schon als "Crosscountry Racer" bezeichnen und da ist das Thrillhill definitv der bessere Partner.
> Ich meine auch das GC gab es 2019 noch gar nicht.


Ah ok. Also als richtigen Racer würde ich mich nicht zwingend bezeichnen. 😅

Bin auf einer Strecke von ca. 200 HM (halt alles sehr flach hier kurz vor Holland) je nach Mix bei 18-22 kmh Durchschnitt (Edit) bei irgendwas zwischen 25-40km (Edit Ende). Klar, auf Asphalt rollste was schneller. Im Wald (meist feste schmale Wege, in Teilen mal was leicht Trail anmutendes) je nach Jahreszeit und vorheriger Regenschauer bei Modde mal was langsamer.

So 2-3 Mal plane ich dieses Jahr auch mal Strecken zu besuchen, die aber nach meinem Wissen auch noch in den CC-Bereich fallen wie zB Montferland in Holland.

Zwar hätte das Thrill Hill vorne rund 10mm weniger bei der Gabel als mein jetziges GT. Ich vermute aber mal bei den im Schnitt 1,5 Ausfahrten pro Woche und bei unserem Terrain wird mir das nicht weiter auffallen - nehme ich zumindest mal an.

Ein Kumpel von mir schwört ja aufs Top-Fuel. Aber der nächste Trek-Händler ist wieder 25-30km weit weg. Und da bin ich so ehrlich zu sagen, dass ich darauf null Bock habe. Zumal Rose nur ca. 1,5 Km von meiner Arbeitsstätte entfernt liegt. 

EDIT:

Das TH2 ist zumindest mal lt. HP rund 2kg leichter als das GC2. Letzteres liegt da auf Augenhöhe mit meinem GT.






						Das THRILL HILL Cross Country MTB | Dein Traumbike bei ROSE Bikes
					

Bereit für den Showdown in den Bergen? Mit diesem 27,5" Highend-Race-Fully kannst du nur gewinnen! Satte 115 mm Federweg ebnen dir jeden Weg!




					www.rosebikes.de
				








						Das GROUND CONTROL Tour MTB | Dein Traumbike bei ROSE Bikes
					

GROUND CONTROL to Major Tom! Take you bike and put your helmet on! 27,5" Laufräder, 120 mm Federweg und spritziger Fahrspaß für alle Trail-Abenteuer!




					www.rosebikes.de


----------



## sims1122 (11. März 2022)

Django83 schrieb:


> Ah ok. Also als richtigen Racer würde ich mich nicht zwingend bezeichnen. 😅
> 
> Bin auf einer Strecke von ca. 200 HM (halt alles sehr flach hier kurz vor Holland) je nach Mix bei 18-22 kmh Durchschnitt (Edit) bei irgendwas zwischen 25-40km (Edit Ende). Klar, auf Asphalt rollste was schneller. Im Wald (meist feste schmale Wege, in Teilen mal was leicht Trail anmutendes) je nach Jahreszeit und vorheriger Regenschauer bei Modde mal was langsamer.
> 
> ...


Komm halt vor dem 27.03. zu einer Entscheidung - dann wird alles 10% teurer!


----------



## Django83 (11. März 2022)

sims1122 schrieb:


> Komm halt vor dem 27.03. zu einer Entscheidung - dann wird alles 10% teurer!


Hab ich schon gesehen. Aber Danke für den Tipp!  

Werde vllt. gleich mal spontan rüber fahren und mal schauen.


----------



## Panigale1299 (11. März 2022)

Django83 schrieb:


> Ah ok. Also als richtigen Racer würde ich mich nicht zwingend bezeichnen. 😅
> 
> Bin auf einer Strecke von ca. 200 HM (halt alles sehr flach hier kurz vor Holland) je nach Mix bei 18-22 kmh Durchschnitt (Edit) bei irgendwas zwischen 25-40km (Edit Ende). Klar, auf Asphalt rollste was schneller. Im Wald (meist feste schmale Wege, in Teilen mal was leicht Trail anmutendes) je nach Jahreszeit und vorheriger Regenschauer bei Modde mal was langsamer.
> 
> ...


die Frage ist halt natürlich wieder ob du bei dem Fahrprofil den mehr-Federweg nutzen kannst.
Da wäre wahrscheinlich ein HT auch interessant, leider ist das Rose HT schon alt...

Grundsätzlich machst du aber mit beiden Fahrräder keinen Fehler... Das GC hat eben eine Stufe bessere Ausstattung und kostet trotzdem weniger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Django83 (11. März 2022)

Panigale1299 schrieb:


> die Frage ist halt natürlich wieder ob du bei dem Fahrprofil den mehr-Federweg nutzen kannst.
> Da wäre wahrscheinlich ein HT auch interessant, leider ist das Rose HT schon alt...
> 
> Grundsätzlich machst du aber mit beiden Fahrräder keinen Fehler... Das GC hat eben eine Stufe bessere Ausstattung und kostet trotzdem weniger.


Na ein HT hab ich mit meinem GT schon. Das wäre für mich keine Option.

Das GC 4 wäre sogar ebenfalls in 4-8 Tagen in M verfübar. Wäre über Jobrad gerade mal ein Unterschied von knapp 10 EUR monatlich zum Thrill Hill 2.






						Das ROSE GROUND CONTROL 4 | Dein perfektes Bike zum besten Preis
					

Das ROSE GROUND CONTROL 4 – ROSE Bikes bringt Menschen aufs Rad • Qualität und Innovation seit 1907 • Online und in deiner Nähe




					www.rosebikes.de
				




Hach, da bin ich ja etwas unentschlossen ob ich das so nutzen kann. Stelle fest, dass ich mitunter doch ein wenig Schisser bin was Sprünge etc. angeht. Bin vermutlich einfach zu spät eingestiegen vor 1 1/2 Jahren mit damals schon 36. Fühle mich mit meinen "flachen" Touren und mal leichten Abfahrten ganz wohl. "Krassere" Sachen mache ich halt seltener, was auch einfach an der Zeit liegt weil ich dafür den Hobel immer ins/aufs Auto packen muss.

Mit Frau und zwei kleinen Kids nicht immer so einfach. Für meinen üblichen Gefilde wäre dann also wohl eher das Thrill Hill besser geeignet denke ich. Und, ist ja nicht so als wenn das null Dämpfung hat mit 100mm hinten.


----------



## alvis (11. März 2022)

Hey ,
das GC ist das insgesamt entspanntere Bike, wenn du aber auch mal Gas geben willst ist das durchaus möglich.
Bei deinem Profil genügt aber ein Thrill-Hill locker, ich bin auch eher der KM Schrupper und habe neben dem Thrill-Hill noch ein Hardtail und ein Rennrad....
Für mich genügt das Thrill-Hill, ich fahre zwar auch mal gerne rumpelig, aber hier bei uns im Kreis Borken ist es eh alles moderater und selbst bei der dir bekannten Montferland Runde muss man sich schon sehr dumm anstellen um das Rad an seine Grenzen zu bringen.

Ich würde an deiner Stelle mal die Jungs bei Rose besuchen und mal probesitzen, dass GC und das THRILL-HILL unterscheiden sich nämlich auch bei der Geometrie gewaltig.


----------



## Django83 (11. März 2022)

alvis schrieb:


> Hey ,
> das GC ist das insgesamt entspanntere Bike, wenn du aber auch mal Gas geben willst ist das durchaus möglich.
> Bei deinem Profil genügt aber ein Thrill-Hill locker, ich bin auch eher der KM Schrupper und habe neben dem Thrill-Hill noch ein Hardtail und ein Rennrad....
> Für mich genügt das Thrill-Hill, ich fahre zwar auch mal gerne rumpelig, aber hier bei uns im Kreis Borken ist es eh alles moderater und selbst bei der dir bekannten Montferland Runde muss man sich schon sehr dumm anstellen um das Rad an seine Grenzen zu bringen.
> ...



Das GC1 konnte ich schonmal fahren von einem Nachbarn. Aber so wie du sagst macht es vermutlich Sinn mal hintereinander beide Probe zu sitzen.

Besten Dank für deine Einschätzung!


----------



## Panigale1299 (17. März 2022)

Wieder mal ein Update, auch wenn nur ein kleines meinerseits.
Ich habe ja seit paar Monaten eine Carbon Lenkereinheit von Canyon montiert, da die Syncros Varianten nicht lieferbar waren und teilweiße noch immer sind.
Grundsätzlich bin ich top zufrieden mit dem Canyon Cockpit... Nur das Logo war mir ein Dorn im Auge 

Ich habe mich jetzt dazu entschieden den Lenker von 740mm auf 710mm zu kürzen und den matten Lack zu entfernen, somit ist auch das Canyon Logo Geschichte. 

Gewichtersparnis 28 Gramm


----------



## Django83 (11. April 2022)

Und da isses...





geplante kleine Umbauten am TH2:

Conti Cross u. Race King Bernstein für Ray/Ralph (die dann zu verkaufen wären), dabei umrüsten auf Tubeless. Dann evtl doch schwarze Pedale. Könnte ggf. einfach die von meinem HT nehmen und tauschen.

Sattel muss doch noch etwas höher, sagt die erste Mini-Ausfahrt heute.

Morgen geht's mal ein Stück länger.


----------



## Panigale1299 (12. April 2022)

Django83 schrieb:


> Und da isses...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1456219
> 
> ...


 Wie ist dein erster Eindruck?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Django83 (12. April 2022)

Panigale1299 schrieb:


> Wie ist dein erster Eindruck?


Gut. 

War ja nur ein kleines Stück gestern (gute 10km, mehr ging nicht in der Mittagspause). Scheint etwas direkter zu reagieren als mein GT, was mindestens gefühlt einen breiteren Lenker hat. 

Das Wippen hinten ist natürlich neu, empfinde ich aber nicht als unangenehm bzw. war ja eh ein Grund neben der Gewichtsersparnis mir das Thrill Hill zu holen. Eben auf längeren Strecken mehr Komfort für den Rücken zu haben.

Ist natürlich jetzt am Anfang eh noch viel ausprobieren und gewöhnen. Dropper per vertikalem Schalter anstatt vorher nach hinten weg. Dafür da Dämpfer/Gabel feststellen. Aber das klappt schon ganz gut denke ich. Macht auf jeden Fall Laune.

Zumal nach der top Einweisung bei Rose im Gespräch den Hinweis für ein paar kleine Trails mitten in der Stadt bekommen die ich noch nicht kannte und auch direkt mal angetestet habe. 

Bin heute mal auf die erste Ausfahrt auf unsere Home-Trails vor der Haustür gespannt. Da wird dann auch eine gute Mischung dabei sein.  Wenn dann gg. Ende der Woche nochmal eine längere Ausfahrt über min. 30km dazu kommt wäre es natürlich noch besser.


----------



## XC_Rider_ (17. April 2022)

Django83 schrieb:


> Gut.
> 
> War ja nur ein kleines Stück gestern (gute 10km, mehr ging nicht in der Mittagspause). Scheint etwas direkter zu reagieren als mein GT, was mindestens gefühlt einen breiteren Lenker hat.
> 
> ...


Wir haben uns exakt das gleiche Bike gegönnt, Glückwunsch ;-)

Hatte bei der ersten Ausfahrt auch dieses Wippen, ich musste feststellen, dass Rose die Dämpfung der Heckfeder im Auslieferungszustand komplett offen ("Hase") eingestellt hatte - ein paar Klicks und der Hinterbau ist jetzt starr wo er starr sein soll. Werkzeug (2,5 mm Innensechskant) versteckt sich in der Gabel, den Dämpfungsversteller kann man nach unten herausziehen. Fand ich als alte Rennradfeile, die sich jetzt ein MTB gegönnt hat, sehr praktisch.

Mein nächstes Projekt: Cockpitumbau wie @Panigale1299 - sieht richtig gut aus!


----------



## Django83 (19. April 2022)

XC_Rider_ schrieb:


> Wir haben uns exakt das gleiche Bike gegönnt, Glückwunsch ;-)
> 
> Hatte bei der ersten Ausfahrt auch dieses Wippen, ich musste feststellen, dass Rose die Dämpfung der Heckfeder im Auslieferungszustand komplett offen ("Hase") eingestellt hatte - ein paar Klicks und der Hinterbau ist jetzt starr wo er starr sein soll. Werkzeug (2,5 mm Innensechskant) versteckt sich in der Gabel, den Dämpfungsversteller kann man nach unten herausziehen. Fand ich als alte Rennradfeile, die sich jetzt ein MTB gegönnt hat, sehr praktisch.
> 
> Mein nächstes Projekt: Cockpitumbau wie @Panigale1299 - sieht richtig gut aus!


Bei mir war das Wippen wenn nur wenn der Dämpfer offen ist. Sobald ich den "erstarren" lasse wippt da nix mehr. Steven hat das (soweit ich das als Fully-Neuling beurteilen kann) mit mir gut eingestellt. Aber ich werde mich da natürlich mal rantasten.

Gestern mal eine Tour über 40km gedreht die ich sonst auch gerne mit meinem GT Hardtail fahre. Das Thrill Hill wirkt insgesamt spritziger im Antritt und handlicher auf den engeren Passagen, sprich lässt sich direkter lenken. Natürlich werden sich denke ich hier 2kg Gewichtsunterschied und schmalere Reifen (2,2 Conti CK/RK zu 2,4 WP Trail/Race auf dem GT) bemerkbar machen. 

Gefühlt bekomme ich allerdings mit dem GT mehr Power auf die Straße. Weiß nicht so recht wie ich das beschreiben soll. Es fühlt sich beim Fahren "satter" an, wenn ich damit ans Rollen komme. Was gar nicht mal als Minuspunkt für das Thrill Hill zu werten ist.

Macht auf jeden Fall richtig Laune auf mehr und scheint mir den erhofften "Komfort" für den unteren Rücken bei längeren Touren zu verschaffen.


----------



## Panigale1299 (22. April 2022)

Django83 schrieb:


> Bei mir war das Wippen wenn nur wenn der Dämpfer offen ist. Sobald ich den "erstarren" lasse wippt da nix mehr. Steven hat das (soweit ich das als Fully-Neuling beurteilen kann) mit mir gut eingestellt. Aber ich werde mich da natürlich mal rantasten.
> 
> Gestern mal eine Tour über 40km gedreht die ich sonst auch gerne mit meinem GT Hardtail fahre. Das Thrill Hill wirkt insgesamt spritziger im Antritt und handlicher auf den engeren Passagen, sprich lässt sich direkter lenken. Natürlich werden sich denke ich hier 2kg Gewichtsunterschied und schmalere Reifen (2,2 Conti CK/RK zu 2,4 WP Trail/Race auf dem GT) bemerkbar machen.
> 
> ...


 
Eventuell musst du dich mit der Position des Sattel spielen und hier den Fokus legen. Meine persönliche Meinung ist, dass die 120mm Gabel dem Thrillhill Rahmen nicht so gut passt.


----------



## Django83 (25. April 2022)

Panigale1299 schrieb:


> Eventuell musst du dich mit der Position des Sattel spielen und hier den Fokus legen. Meine persönliche Meinung ist, dass die 120mm Gabel dem Thrillhill Rahmen nicht so gut passt.


Müsste weniger sein meinst du?

Jetzt am Wochenende nun mal die für unsere Ecke technischten Passagen gefahren. Da muss ich echt sagen, dass ich von der Wendigkeit, Spritzigkeit und der besseren Traktion bei Wurzelpassagen im Vergleich zu meinem Hardtail richtig begeistert bin.

Wo ich sonst noch mit dem Poppes bzw. Hinterreifen in der Luft war kann ich jetzt viel schneller antreten. Macht derbst Laune.

Kleines eventuelles Minus, könnte aber auch unter den Punkt Gewohnheit liegen: da wo das Thrill Hill sonst auf flachen, aber wurzeligen engen Passagen seinen Vorteil zum GT ausspielt, ist es bei Stücken die steiler hinaufgehen "zu leicht". Weiß nicht wie ich das anders beschreiben soll. Es verspringt schneller und ich muss mich sitzend deutlich mehr über den Lenker beugen als sonst. Mag aber auch an dem arg sandigen und mir eh neuen Trailstück gelegen haben. Werd den die Tage mal mit dem GT fahren um zu vergleichen.


----------



## Panigale1299 (16. Mai 2022)

Mit einem weinenden und einem lachenden Auge verabschiede ich mich von meinem Thrillhill.
Tolles Fahrrad, tolle Ausfahrten erlebt, den ein oder anderen KOM geschnappt und glücklicherweise keinen wilden Sturz fabriziert 

Habe das Rad nun abgespeckt und zum Verkauf angeboten, der aktuelle Markt regelt und fand schnell einige Interessen. Leider erlaubt meine Premierministerin kein weiteres Fahrrad, daher muss eines gehen.
so wie es aussieht muss ich jetzt die nächsten 4 - 6 Wochen mit dem Canyon Exceed auskommen, bis das neue Fahrrad kommt.


----------



## alvis (16. Mai 2022)

Panigale1299 schrieb:


> bis das neue Fahrrad kommt.


Was wird es denn, wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## Panigale1299 (17. Mai 2022)

alvis schrieb:


> Was wird es denn, wenn ich fragen darf?


Ich hab ins neue Spark RC verkuckt und mich für Team Lackierung entschieden.
Ich wollte ein reinrassiges XC Fully mit 120mm Federweg und 2 Flaschenhalter und da gibt es nicht so viel Auswahl.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (26. Juli 2022)

Django83 schrieb:


> Müsste weniger sein meinst du?
> 
> Jetzt am Wochenende nun mal die für unsere Ecke technischten Passagen gefahren. Da muss ich echt sagen, dass ich von der Wendigkeit, Spritzigkeit und der besseren Traktion bei Wurzelpassagen im Vergleich zu meinem Hardtail richtig begeistert bin.
> 
> ...


Bist Du noch zufrieden? Bei mir witzigerweise exakt die gleiche Konstellation. Fahre sehr gerne ein GT Zaskar Carbon Expert und interessiere mich für das Thrill Hill, also ein schnelles leichtes XC-Fully (Carbon, 29er)

Habe noch ein Liteville 301 nebenbei aber das ist mir zu wenig tourenlastig und zu schwer...steht fast nur rum und wird dann veräussert.


----------



## Django83 (27. Juli 2022)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Bist Du noch zufrieden? Bei mir witzigerweise exakt die gleiche Konstellation. Fahre sehr gerne ein GT Zaskar Carbon Expert und interessiere mich für das Thrill Hill, also ein schnelles leichtes XC-Fully (Carbon, 29er)
> 
> Habe noch ein Liteville 301 nebenbei aber das ist mir zu wenig tourenlastig und zu schwer...steht fast nur rum und wird dann veräussert.


Bin top zufrieden. Mit der Reifen-Combi CK 2,3 Bernstein/RK 2,2 Bernstein geht das richtig steil und flott. 

Bin zwar kürzlich auch zwischendurch ein paar Mal mein GT gefahren, macht nach wie vor Laune, aber ist halt ganz anderes Fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountainTobi (13. Dezember 2022)

Ich bin nach einer langen Suche nach einem bezahlbaren Race-Fully endlich fündig geworden. Das ist ein gebrauchtes Rad, mit ganz vielen neuen Komponenten in "langweiligem" schwarz. Ich finde es aber richtig hübsch. Es hat neue Reifen, neues Schaltwerk, Kassette, Kette, Griffe und fast neue Bremsscheiben. Nichtsdestotrotz sieht es für ein gebrauchtes Rad echt top aus. Besonders cool finde ich die Tune Turnstange als Lenker und der Laufradsatz mit 30 Millimeter Breite gefällt mir auch sehr.

Es ist Größe L und wiegt ohne Pedale 10,4 kg. Allerdings auch keine Dropper dran... Ob ich die will, weiß ich noch nicht. Wird sich herausstellen wenn ich endlich fahren kann. Wohne in den Alpen und wir haben im Moment ordentlich Schnee, deswegen ist eine MTB-Tour nicht drin.
Ich bin noch am überlegen welche Pedale dazu gut passen. Freue mich auf Januar, wenn ich es in Finale Ligure abwechselnd mit meinem Enduro um die Trails scheuche.


----------

